# Clamoroso contatto Balotelli-Milan



## Tic (23 Agosto 2015)

Aggiornamento:

Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale.


Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca di Marzio sul suo account twitter, c'è stato un contatto tra il Milan e Balotelli, Mihajilovic lo ha incontrato ieri a Firenze.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Incontro tra ex giocatore ed ex viceallenatore, nulla di più.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non ci posso credere.. stanno sminchiàndo (scusate il termine) quanto di buono avevano fatto finora.. E' assurdo tutto ciò.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (23 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic mi sta rompendo con sti soriano e balotelli.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Come scrisse qualcuno qui, la tassa per prendere Ibrahimovic e prendersi 'sto cane morto che non vuole neanche più il Poggibonsi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma non ci credo nemmeno se domani gli vedo firmare il contratto. Su queste cose non si scherza.


----------



## Tic (23 Agosto 2015)

*Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



Non si credo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



Se salta Ibra volentieri 


Mariolino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se salta Ibra volentieri
> 
> 
> Mariolino


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Io questo coso non lo voglio.
Preferisco Gilardino.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se salta Ibra volentieri
> 
> 
> Mariolino




Stai bene?


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Sempre cmq meglio Mario dei vari Matri, Cerci, Menez e compagnia, da noi basta vedere i sui numeri.. non male

ma per Berlusconi lui è una mela marcia a differenza della sua barbie Mexes che ha sempre la testa a posto.. 

Poi forse forse Sinisa..


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Agosto 2015)

In una squadra che gioca bene e con un allenatore che può metterlo in riga può tornare devastante.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (23 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io questo coso non lo voglio.
> Preferisco Gilardino.



Esatto! Almeno lui è un professionista


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> In una squadra che gioca bene e con un allenatore che può metterlo in riga può tornare devastante.



Ma chi lo mette in riga? Conte, uno che è riuscito a cavare del buono da chiunque, dopo un giorno di allenamento l'ha mandato via.. Dai, ragazzi, non possiamo ripartire da questo qui.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> In una squadra che gioca bene e con un allenatore che può metterlo in riga può tornare devastante.



Io non mi fido più di lui. È senza cervello.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Degrado. Mi pare scontato che Balotelli esclude Ibra


----------



## medjai (23 Agosto 2015)

Veramente sono curioso di vedere Balotelli con Sinisia !


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (23 Agosto 2015)

Mah... non lo so che cavolo stanno facendo..


----------



## peppe75 (23 Agosto 2015)

Io non so sono abbastanza perplesso...non so cosa dire...certo se il Mister lo fa rigare...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Degrado. Mi pare scontato che Balotelli esclude Ibra



...io Balo non lo rivoglio neanche gratis.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Veramente sono curioso di vedere Balotelli con Sinisia !



Dura 24 ore.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Fatemi capire....viene a posto di Matri o è la tassa per avete Ibra? Nella seconda ipotesi con Ibra sarebbe devastante


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Su Balotelli come su Pato non sono obiettivo


Li voglio domani mattina


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo mette in riga? Conte, uno che è riuscito a cavare del buono da chiunque, dopo un giorno di allenamento l'ha mandato via.. Dai, ragazzi, non possiamo ripartire da questo qui.



Ripartire no! Per quello L'uomo è Mihajlovic..

Poi una opportunita forse, io so che per Mario dopo il Milan non c'e piu nulla..


----------



## Tic (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



Quotate le notizie!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire....viene a posto di Matri o è la tassa per avete Ibra? Nella seconda ipotesi con Ibra sarebbe devastante



Se arriva Balo è, secondo me, davvero la "tassa" a Raiola per Ibra.


----------



## Tic (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli avvistato a Prato a 20 min da Firenze:


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



Ma solo a me sembra una boutade ? 

Non ha nessun senso logico.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



L'avevo detto. Se arriva è una schifezza indicibile


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su Balotelli come su Pato non sono obiettivo
> 
> 
> Li voglio domani mattina



Dumbaghi pure Pato....


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

se succede per quanto mi riguarda mi prendo un anno sabbatico dal mondo milan


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

ma santo dio ma la curva in questi momenti dov'è???...ma vogliamo farci un po' sentire o no???


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



Su 4 attaccanti (se ci mettiamo Ibrahimovic), con lo svedese che sarebbe intoccabile, senza coppe europee, uno non giocherebbe quasi mai.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Su 4 attaccanti (se ci mettiamo Ibrahimovic), con lo svedese che sarebbe intoccabile, senza coppe europee, uno non giocherebbe quasi mai.



E aggiungo che ad oggi sarebbe lo stipendio più alto in rosa per distacco. Per una riserva non è proprio credibile.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Non capisco chi crede a Balo come tassa per Z, quando Balo e Z insieme è IMPOSSIBILE...


----------



## Facciosnaooo (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma che capelli ha? Ma per piacere...


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Su 4 attaccanti (se ci mettiamo Ibrahimovic), con lo svedese che sarebbe intoccabile, senza coppe europee, uno non giocherebbe quasi mai.


Se ci mettiamo Ibra giustamente intoccabile e uno non gioca quasi mai ma chissenefrega....sarà un problema di Mihajllovic, per me con Ibra- Balotelli Bacca abbiamo già lo scudo sul petto..


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi ma siete seri? Questo oltre che ad essere scarso ti spacca anche lo spogliatoio!


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma quale Ibra-Balotelli, siamo seri dai


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*







luigi61 ha scritto:


> Se ci mettiamo Ibra giustamente intoccabile e uno non gioca quasi mai ma chissenefrega....sarà un problema di Mihajllovic, per me con Ibra- Balotelli Bacca abbiamo già lo scudo sul petto..



Dopo avergli fatto un contratto fino al 2020, giustamente Luiz Adriano non giocherebbe per trovare posto a un giocatore di proprietà di un'altra società.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dumbaghi pure Pato....



Il calcio è passione oltre che logica, io li vorrei 


Anche se so che obiettivamente sarebbe assolutamente meglio di no


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dopo avergli fatto un contratto fino al 2020, giustamente Luiz Adriano non giocherebbe per trovare posto a un giocatore di proprietà di un'altra società.



Se fosse necessario per avere Ibra questo ed altro


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

prego per il pelato che arrivi come tassa per Zlatan...prego per lui....xkè se no stavolta qualcuno che impazzisce ci sarà....


----------



## Kazarian88 (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



Dai, è una bufala. Non può essere.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Giustamente per una volta che rifiliamo noi un pacco ce lo andiamo subito a riprendere


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

*Per Di Marzio la decisione sul ritorno di Balotelli potrebbe arrivare anche in giornata. *


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> prego per il pelato che arrivi come tassa per Zlatan...prego per lui....xkè se no stavolta qualcuno che impazzisce ci sarà....



Esatto! penso che lo sa anke lui che questa volta riskia grosso..


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Mi sa tanto che ...lo riprendono


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2015)

Galliani è davvero senza vergogna, visto che Miha non fa da parafulmine, non si fa boicottare dai pigroni e non fa le moine in conferenza prende Balotelli per toglierselo dalle scatole, così Miha finisce in galera per omicidio. Dai, siamo seri. Miha ODIA i giocatori come Balotelli, in campo cammina e già per questo lo lincerebbe, fuori dal campo è l'esatto opposto di come Miha vuole si comporti un calciatore (ma anche chiunque capisca qualcosa di calcio e di buon gusto).


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Dai, è una bufala. Non può essere.



Balotelli e Ibra nello stesso spogliatoio non riescono a convivere, sono due primedonne che si pestano i piedi a vicenda. E se putacaso dovessero arrivare entrambi, lo spogliatoio si spaccherebbe nel giro di 2 giorni. Neanche i più grandi allenatori-motivatori della storia messi insieme riuscirebbero a mantenere l'armonia con quei due insieme. Ma, dal momento che ero abbastanza convinto che Ibra non sarebbe arrivato, ecco il suo rimpiazzo. Come rovinare una squadra e mandare a rotoli un progetto, un'idea, buttando all'aria tutto


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi crede a Balo come tassa per Z, quando Balo e Z insieme è IMPOSSIBILE...



Premetto che il ritorno di Balotelli non lo condivido minimamente.

Balotelli comunque potrebbe venire sia come tassa per Ibra, sia per rimpiazzare Niang infortunato (il Milan cerca due attaccanti, ricordiamolo).

Non verrebbe insomma a fare il titolare, e non potrebbe nemmeno spaccare lo spogliatoio, perchè nessuno si aspetta più niente da lui.
Farebbe la riserva e basta. 
I titolari sono Ibra e Bacca. Se non viene Ibra, sono Bacca e Luiz Adriano.

Da quel che ho capito è comunque un'iniziativa di Raiola, per ora. 
Mihajlovic deve approvare l'operazione, altrimenti non se ne fa nulla.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Premetto che il ritorno di Balotelli non lo condivido minimamente.
> 
> Balotelli comunque potrebbe venire sia come tassa per Ibra, sia per rimpiazzare Niang infortunato (il Milan cerca due attaccanti, ricordiamolo).
> 
> ...



Purtroppo quell'emerito ********* non lo vedo bene fare la riserva di qualcuno.
Questo giocatore è nocivo. Sopravvalutatissimo, indolente, fastidioso.
Stiamone alla larga per favore.
In panchina ci vuole gente con fame, motivazione e dedizione al lavoro e propensione alla fatica.
Non un viziatello arrogante strapagato.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

da ibra martinez kondogbia...

a balotelli bacca bertolacci/soriano....

e NESSUN giornalista che glielo faccia notare...NESSUNO...


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quell'emerito ********* non lo vedo bene fare la riserva di qualcuno.
> Questo giocatore è nocivo. Sopravvalutatissimo, indolente, fastidioso.
> Stiamone alla larga per favore.
> In panchina ci vuole gente con fame, motivazione e dedizione al lavoro e propensione alla fatica.
> Non un viziatello arrogante strapagato.



Sono d'accordo.
Ma non può comunque spaccare più nessun spogliatoio.
Non è più una primadonna, non è più un giocatore che si deve affermare, non deve più giocare per forza.
Dovunque vada farebbe la riserva, a meno di non andare in una Sampdoria o Udinese.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma quale tassa? Come già detto, secondo voi, si disputa una sola competizione con quattro prime punte che vogliono giocare?

Fantascienza.

Se arriva Balotelli (degrado) non viene Ibra. MI sembra logico.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale tassa? Come già detto, secondo voi, si disputa una sola competizione con quattro prime punte che vogliono giocare?
> 
> Fantascienza.
> 
> Se arriva Balotelli (degrado) non viene Ibra. MI sembra logico.



Amen.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quell'emerito ********* non lo vedo bene fare la riserva di qualcuno.
> Questo giocatore è nocivo. Sopravvalutatissimo, indolente, fastidioso.
> Stiamone alla larga per favore.
> In panchina ci vuole gente con fame, motivazione e dedizione al lavoro e propensione alla fatica.
> Non un viziatello arrogante strapagato.


concordo in pieno...uno che nell'anno degli europei viene a svernare in panca invece di andare a giocare titolare in una squadra medio/bassa fa capire quante motivazioni abbia...ma xkèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè....xkè i danni di un pomeriggio con Ferrero gli dobbiamo pagare noi tifosi xkèèèè


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Premetto che il ritorno di Balotelli non lo condivido minimamente.
> 
> Balotelli comunque potrebbe venire sia come tassa per Ibra, sia per rimpiazzare Niang infortunato (il Milan cerca due attaccanti, ricordiamolo).
> 
> ...





2515 ha scritto:


> Galliani è davvero senza vergogna, visto che Miha non fa da parafulmine, non si fa boicottare dai pigroni e non fa le moine in conferenza prende Balotelli per toglierselo dalle scatole, così Miha finisce in galera per omicidio. Dai, siamo seri. Miha ODIA i giocatori come Balotelli, in campo cammina e già per questo lo lincerebbe, fuori dal campo è l'esatto opposto di come Miha vuole si comporti un calciatore (ma anche chiunque capisca qualcosa di calcio e di buon gusto).



Tutto giusto; se Sinisa accettasse quindi e solo perke sarebbe sicuro dell'arrivo di Ibra, quindi come si diceva la tassa per Raiola; d'altrove se il suo procuratore è questo che possiamo farci?


----------



## PoloNegativo (23 Agosto 2015)

In questi casi la formula del prestito secco è quella più antipatica: se esplode devi restituirlo, altrimenti, come è più probabile, danneggia lo spogliatoio oltre a dovergli pagare lo stipendio. L'ideale sarebbe prestito con diritto di riscatto, se deve proprio venire. Sinceramente sarei curioso di vederlo con Sinisa, ma adesso che quest'ultimo è riuscito a creare questa atmosfera positiva sarebbe meglio non correre alcun rischio.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Qualche giorno fa postò una foto con la maglia del Milan. Tutto quadra...


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> non è più un giocatore che si deve affermare



Semplicemente, non è più un giocatore.
Mi ero liberato da poco il fegato dalle contorsioni date da Balotelli prima, dalle dichiarazioni ci Superpippa Yes man poi...che arriva minacciosa la nube oscura dell'incubo Balotelli.
Ma la vogliamo smettere cristo santo con queste operazioni RIDICOLE che ci rendono patetici?
Lasciamolo dov'è, coi suoi selfie e la torre di Pisa in testa.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa postò una foto con la maglia del Milan. Tutto quadra...



...devono vendere le maglie in Cina...


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto; se Sinisa accettasse quindi e solo perke sarebbe sicuro dell'arrivo di Ibra, quindi come si diceva la tassa per Raiola; d'altrove se il suo procuratore è questo che possiamo farci?



Quindi in rosa avremmo:

Ibra-Bacca-Balotelli-L.Adriano-Cerci-Matri-Niang. Perchè non richiamiamo Bocchetti-Bonera-Emanuelson e cozzaglia simile?


----------



## milanista mn tantan (23 Agosto 2015)

Io non ci capisco più nulla, ma cercando nelle varie possibili ipotesi, mi vien in mente che magari Galliani abbia scelto questa arma per costringere Ferrero a lasciar partire Soriano, visto che Balotelli è stato sempre stato accostato alla Samp. Spero di non veder Balo ancora al Milan


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa postò una foto con la maglia del Milan. Tutto quadra...



Ragazzi sveglia! Qui c'è Raiola di mezzo si vede lontano un miglio; comincio sempre più a credere che è la tassa pro Ibra è allora con la benedizione di Mihajllovic così sia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Quindi in rosa avremmo:
> 
> Ibra-Bacca-Balotelli-L.Adriano-Cerci-Matri-Niang. Perchè non richiamiamo Bocchetti-Bonera-Emanuelson e cozzaglia simile?



Niang è rotto Matri va via e Cerci non è un giocatore di calcio....lo spazio volendo c'è...è la voglia di investire che manca....non so come cappero pretendono di arrivare terzi con sto abominio di squadra che il condor ha fatto...


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

ma davvero schifate supermario??? allora tenetevi matri quello si merita chi schifa mario!!!
se davvero venisse sarei STRAFELICE!
giocatore piu sottovalutato e tartassato da mediocri invidiosi! FORZA SUPERMARIO TI ASPETTIAMO!!! milano rossonera ti ama e lascia perdere chi dice che non ti vuole quelli son tifosi che si meritano matri-pazzini!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

milanista mn tantan ha scritto:


> * Io non ci capisco più nulla, ma cercando nelle varie possibili ipotesi, mi vien in mente che magari Galliani abbia scelto questa arma per costringere Ferrero a lasciar partire Soriano, visto che Balotelli è stato sempre stato accostato alla Samp. Spero di non veder Balo ancora al Milan*




ma prende tipo 6 milioni all'anno...la samp manco nocerino può pagare figurati Balotelli...coppia Balotelli Cassano gestita da Zenga e Ferrero


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Se vinciamo a Firenze vedrai come cambia la musica


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] rifondiamo il club!!! 
Non sono obbiettivo con Mario.


----------



## Tic (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



"E' come la mafia: credi di aver chiuso con Raiola, ma Raiola non ha chiuso con te.  "


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Giusto così per chiarire visto che qui la gente si a i viaggi ... BALOTELLI ESCLUDE il già impossibile arrivo di IBRA .

Sveglia gente che qui il nostro caro incompetente sportivo sta facendo qualche solito magheggio con il pizzaiolo ... Attenti che la fregatura è dietro L angolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> "E' come la mafia: credi di aver chiuso con Raiola, ma Raiola non ha chiuso con te.  "



Hahahaha esatto


----------



## Heaven (23 Agosto 2015)

Siamo in balia di Galliani e Raiola... Preferisco avere Matri in rosa piuttosto che la mela marcia.

Balo non mi sta antipatico, ma non c'entra niente con noi adesso. Me lo vedo in coppia con Bacca, totalmente opposti


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *




Che schifo. Parlano di accordi con Ibrahimovic e si presentano con Balotelli.

Senza vergogna.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *





Admin ha scritto:


> Che schifo. Parlano di accordi con Ibrahimovic e si presentano con Balotelli.
> 
> Senza vergogna.



Questa è la cosa che più mi infastidisce. Su Ibra Galliani e Co dovevano stare ZITTI. Nemmeno nominare il suo nome.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli rovinerà quanto di buono potrebbero fare Bacca e Luiz Adriano... era meglio avere una riservissima come Matri e basta. Per non parlare del fatto che in rosa c'è ancora Cerci...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Balotelli rovinerà quanto di buono potrebbero fare Bacca e Luiz Adriano... era meglio avere una riservissima come Matri e basta. Per non parlare del fatto che in rosa c'è ancora Cerci...



Concordo. Prendere Balotelli è pura pazzia.

Non vorrei che Sinisa si stesse montando un pò troppo la testa. Della serie, "aggiusto tutto io". 

Balotelli è una causa persa. Ha 25 anni, non 5. Non cambierà mai. Col calcio che conta ha chiuso da un pezzo.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *



Lo volevo al milan la prima volta che approdò. Ora non lo sopporto. E' assurdo, non può essere vero che venga di nuovo da noi. E' un miracolato sto ragazzo. Son 2 anni che non fa nulla e riesce lo stesso a trovare una squadra del calibro del Milan. E' agghiacciante questa cosa. Si parlava in altri topic del fatto che nel calcio che conta ormai fosse finito ed eccolo qua approdare al Milan. Ragazzi questa non la mando giù. Da Ibra a Balotelli è roba da suicidio.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma nn facciamo fesserie...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *


Ad ogni modo secondo me non tornerà


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

È un incubo vero ?


----------



## vota DC (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> giocatore piu sottovalutato e tartassato da mediocri invidiosi! FORZA SUPERMARIO TI ASPETTIAMO!!! milano rossonera ti ama e lascia perdere chi dice che non ti vuole quelli son tifosi che si meritano matri-pazzini!



Precisissimo da fermo (ottimi in squadre di tuffatori che ottengono sempre il rigore).
Tiro potente ma impreciso quando è in movimento.

Le doti sono quelle lì, con un regista alla Pirlo gli vengono diecimila palloni e li butta via quasi tutti ma ogni tanto riesce a segnare, però non abbiamo il Pirlo di turno e quindi ci serve uno con il fiuto del gol per giocare bene i pochi palloni che gli arrivano.

Altro problema lo stipendio da 6 milioni, a Ibra volevano offrire o un biennale da 9 o un triennale da 6. Balotelli attualmente ha uno stipendio simile a quello che avrebbe Ibra al Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Luiz Adriano titolare con Balotelli dura due allenamenti, forse uno.


Poi gioca Mario, ovviamente.


----------



## Casnop (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano titolare con Balotelli dura due allenamenti, forse uno.
> 
> 
> Poi gioca Mario, ovviamente.


Luiz Adriano ha quella consapevolezza tattica che Balotelli ha sempre categoricamente escluso dal proprio carnet, e che per Mihajlovic è invece il requisito principale. Se poi il motivo è il suo sontuoso stipendio, beh, queste sono logiche diverse, non tecniche, che peraltro non portano in alcun luogo. Operazione minore, ove mai confermata (Di Marzio ha sfortune col mercato del Milan, questa estate), per integrare un probabile buco in attacco, zona panchina. Più incidente il mercato che sarà possibile fare a centrocampo. Senza Ibrahimovic, la questione dirimente.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *



Vomito. 
Quando se n'è andato avevo fatto il trenino...


----------



## URABALO (23 Agosto 2015)

Premesse

1)Il miglior Balotelli lo abbiamo visto noi(si proprio noi) nella seconda parte di stagione 2012-2013,in quella seconda parte di stagione col Milan e con la nazionale era su un livello altissimo,anche perché arrivò in un ottimo momento della stagione dove doveva essere la ciliegina sulla torta e non la torta/salvatore/trascinatore come venne etichettato l'anno dopo.

2)Scarso non lo è mai stato e mai lo sarà perché il suo talento fisico,atletico e tecnico nell'insieme è da top player,quindi anche svogliato qualcosa di importante può sempre inventarsela.

3)Potenzialmente è superiore sia a Bacca che a Luiz Adriano.
Giocarsi il posto,sudarselo e quindi non averlo a prescindere può essere d'aiuto per un giocatore che dev'essere costantemente motivato per rendere al meglio.

4) Sinisa è un allenatore esigente,con lui non puoi permetterti di camminare in campo.

5)La stagione 2012-2013 di Balotelli al Milan viene sminuita causa tanti gol segnati su rigore,senza ricordarsi che quasi tutti quei rigori fu lo stesso Balotelli a procurarseli.

6) Sono favorevole perché mi piacciono i giocatori dal grande talento,questo anche se a volte possono essere scommesse.
Se la vinci fai un upgrade notevole.
Se la perdi vai avanti senza rimpianti perché la squadra non è più impostato su di lui come poteva essere due anni fa.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Per quello che so Di Marzio è uno che lavora per Galliani, mi sembra c'e qualcosa dietro di tutto questo.. non credo proprio torne da noi

Poi voglio ricordare qualcuno che preferisce i vari Matri, Destro, Cerci, Gilardino, Pazzini e compagnia che Mario al Milan ne ha fatto 30 reti in 50 part... si, si sicuramente lui e solo lui e colpevole di tutti i problemi del Milan in quel tempo...

Io sto con Mario e ovviamente lo rivorrei perche credo tutti meritiamo altra opportunita nella vita.. e perche lui vuole il Milan piu che nessuno, poi chi di voi è senza peccato, scagli per primo la pietra contro di lei..


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Che porcata. Ancora appresso a 'sti ex giocatori nella speranza che si riprendano? Questo Milan si conferma una società non seria. Su Mihajlovic stavolta ho dei dubbi, nel senso che la colpa potrebbe non essere sua. Se avevo capito bene non era tanto contento dell arrivo di Etoo, voluto dunque da quel clown di Ferrero per fare il colpo mediatico. Qui la colpa tanto per cambiare è dei pagliacci Galliani è Raiola. I contenti di Balotelli hanno dimenticato tutte le idiozie che combinava? Una al giorno, non se ne poteva più. E io sono nel gruppo di quelli che lo considera potenzialmente forte. Ma alla sua cessione ero contento. Questa società di somari quando può farà sempre il colpo mediatico anziché prendere il giocatore funzionale. Una volta che potevano prendere un'eccezione come Ibra arriva la beffa. È una condanna. Sulla voce Balotelli tassa per Ibra non ho parole, ok che è sabato ma piano con l alcool ragazzi!


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Infine che Balotelli rappresenti un upgrade rispetto a Matri è ovvio. Ma non si può ragionare solo in questi termini, altrimenti Soriano Bertolacci sono tutti grandi colpi perché sostituiscono gente più scarsa. Matri è una pippa colossale. Il punto è che bisogna evitare giocatori-scommessa e pure teste calde. A confronto l Inter con Jovetic ha fatto il colpaccio, almeno è un tipo tranquillo che non fa dell insopportabile gossip e non crea problemi. Con l eventuale grande acquisto di Balotelli i giornalai italiani faranno festa per la gioia


----------



## George Weah (23 Agosto 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Premesse
> 
> 1)Il miglior Balotelli lo abbiamo visto noi(si proprio noi) nella seconda parte di stagione 2012-2013,in quella seconda parte di stagione col Milan e con la nazionale era su un livello altissimo,anche perché arrivò in un ottimo momento della stagione dove doveva essere la ciliegina sulla torta e non la torta/salvatore/trascinatore come venne etichettato l'anno dopo.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Anche a me non sta simpaticissimo, ma deve segnare, non mi deve stare simpatico. Inoltre sarebbe una bella scommessa per Mihajlovic, se lo rimette in piedi sarebbe da fargli una statua.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

Paradossalmente lo accetterei solo con la sicurezza che ci sia anche Ibra. Almeno riga dritto.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Agosto 2015)

Senza parole...


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente lo accetterei solo con la sicurezza che ci sia anche Ibra. Almeno riga dritto.



Ecco.
Ma non ci credo che iniziamo la stagione con Ibra - Bacca - Luiz Adriano - Balotelli
4 giocatori che non possono accettare di fare la quarta scelta.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2015)

Se arriva ho chiuso con il Milan. Questa per me e' veramente la pietra tombale.


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Agosto 2015)

quando penso a galliani mi vengono in mente solo parolacce


----------



## Giangy (23 Agosto 2015)

Una parola... no comment


----------



## neversayconte (23 Agosto 2015)

Forse si ricordano che é stato l ultimo giocatore a portarci in champiions da solo; nel.feattempo non è maturato, anzi è peggiorato. Che dire, Adriano galliani è da mani in faccia.


----------



## Maximo (23 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe scandaloso, Balotelli non lo vogliono nemmeno le squadre di di lega pro gratis e ce lo prendiamo noi? Ma si sa il condor non conosce il mercato e da retta ai procuratori compagni di "merende" che gli propinano di tutto. Se penso a quanti rottami sono transitati dal Milan, e tutto grazie al condor


----------



## dario81 (23 Agosto 2015)

questo dimostra la mancanza assoluta di programmazione...
secondo me senza ibra siamo letteralmente *******, abbiamo solo due attaccanti che sono due finalizzatori...va bene una partita, due...ma non riesci a fare un campionato intero decente con l'attuale rosa...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli dovrebbe trovarsi a spaccare sassi in miniera, altro che al Milan.

Rivederlo con la maglia del Milan mi farebbe arrabbiare non poco.
Non sono disposto ad accettarlo.


----------



## Black (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale.
> 
> ...



dai ditemi che è uno scherzo! non può essere vera una cosa del genere. E pure Sinisa se accetta il ritorno dell'********* perde tutta la credibilità che si aveva costruito fin'ora


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *


In effetti per rendere il nostro mercato ancora più ridicolo mancava solo Balotelli.Sono senza vergogna.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Per Di Marzio la decisione sul ritorno di Balotelli potrebbe arrivare anche in giornata. *



Balotelli al posto di Matri? Tutta la vita.
Ma... non risolverebbe i ns problemi, al più migliorerebbe la situazione.
Se però dovessimo accollarci entrambi gli stipendi, sarebbe un disastro
Se poi precludesse l'arrivo di qualsiasi c.campista, Soriano compreso, sarebbe da suicidio in massa.
Mi sto convincendo sempre più che discutere su ogni singolo acquisto senza vedere tutto il complesso definitivo delle operazioni di c.mercato non ha molto senso.
Al di là dei costi, che comunque ha la sua importanza (ma bisognerebbe tener conto anche del ritorno mediatico di una figura come Balo in ottica futura), io su una squadra composta da Lopez, Antonelli, Romagnoli, Ely, Desciglio, De Jong, Soriano, Witsel, Ibra, Balotelli, L.Adriano, Bacca metterei la firma tutta la vita.
Potete iniziare la lapidazione...


Dimenticavo: Balotelli è un'idea fissa di Ferrero.
Non escluderei che l'interesse del Milan sia per rompere le scatole a Ferrero per Soriano...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

preferisco riprendere pazzini... Balo ha avuto troppe chance! basta! non è più un giocatore di calcio...


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Tutte invenzioni solo perché si sono incontrati, stanno facendo il teatrino per rendere ancora più grosso l'affare Ibra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *



Balotelli per un solo anno al posto di Matri ci potrebbe anche stare, ma correremmo il rischio di inquinare un ambiente in ricostruzione con un pessimo elemento. E comunque escluderebbe Ibra. Quindi sarebbero decisamente più i lati negativi che quelli positivi. Rimanga a Liverpool e raviolone lavori per riportarci Ibra. I suoi scarti veda di riciclarli altrove.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> io su una squadra composta da Lopez, Antonelli, Romagnoli, Ely, Desciglio, De Jong, Soriano, Witsel, Ibra, Balotelli, L.Adriano, Bacca metterei la firma tutta la vita.
> Potete iniziare la lapidazione....



Questa formazione mi sembra un evoluzione del 555 di Oronzo Canà,
considerando che il modulo prevede 4 centravanti e dodici uomini in campo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale.
> 
> ...



Spero sia uno scherzo, pietà se ne andato e ora solo perchè nessuno buon club lo vuole vuole tornare, se facciamo questa cavoltata mercato da 0! , Piuttosto mi tengo Matri.



Tic ha scritto:


> *Aggiornamento di Di Marzio sul suo sito, Balotelli verrebbe in prestito gratuito e sarebbe il rimpiazzo di Matri.*



Manco gratis lo voglio, bisogna partire da UOMINI non da figurine, mi tengo tutta una stagione Matri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Agosto 2015)

Se salta do 10 al nostro mercato!


----------



## bmb (23 Agosto 2015)

Non penso possa più essere un giocatore di calcio. Però in prestito gratuito non ci vedo nessun danno. Se si comporta male lo chiudiamo in cantina e buttiamo la chiave.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale.
> 
> ...



Uno si sveglia, si prepara il caffè e mentre fa colazione inizia a spulciare la sezione calciomercato su MW e si trova notizie come questa... poi uno non deve tirare giù i santi dal calendario! Spero sia una bufala. Ho creduto e sostenuto Mario finché era dei nostri, ma riprenderlo sarebbe da masochisti incapaci di imparare dai propri errori.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questa formazione mi sembra un evoluzione del 555 di Oronzo Canà,
> considerando che il modulo prevede 4 centravanti e dodici uomini in campo




Beh, non era proprio una formazione, era un elenco dei migliori titolari che potrebbero essere in squadra. Sembra una formazione perchè ho elencato nell'ordine dal portiere ai centravanti.
Resta il fatto che con questi uomini mi sentirei molto più tranquillo sull'esito del campionato.
E puoi adottare tutti i moduli che vuoi a seconda delle circostanze, dal 442 al 424.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

sarebbe una bella scommessa....pero'....

il valore tecnico ( quando ha voglia di giocare ) non si discute ....pero'....

a sinisa le sfide piacciono.....magari riesce dove tutti hanno fallito....


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Arriverebbe al posto di Matri Comunque non capisco il suo ritorno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Beh, non era proprio una formazione, era un elenco dei migliori titolari che potrebbero essere in squadra. Sembra una formazione perchè ho elencato nell'ordine dal portiere ai centravanti.
> Resta il fatto che con questi uomini mi sentirei molto più tranquillo sull'esito del campionato.
> E puoi adottare tutti i moduli che vuoi a seconda delle circostanze, dal 442 al 424.



Interessante, si deduce che già bocci Bertolacci?


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Premetto che il ritorno di Balotelli non lo condivido minimamente.
> 
> Balotelli comunque potrebbe venire sia come tassa per Ibra, sia per rimpiazzare Niang infortunato (il Milan cerca due attaccanti, ricordiamolo).
> 
> ...





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Balotelli al posto di Matri? Tutta la vita.
> Ma... non risolverebbe i ns problemi, al più migliorerebbe la situazione.
> Se però dovessimo accollarci entrambi gli stipendi, sarebbe un disastro
> Se poi precludesse l'arrivo di qualsiasi c.campista, Soriano compreso, sarebbe da suicidio in massa.
> ...


Quoto, la penso come te
Non escluderei Balotelli ora è Ibra a gennaio


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Se torna questo essere insulso deve succedere un putiferio.


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Agosto 2015)

Se dovesse arrivare significa che

1 inbrahimovic non viene

2 anche con milioni da spendere il re del mercato fa affari sempre con gli stessi procuratori e sempre per gli stessi giocatori. Quando ha privato a fare acquisti diversi, con Monaco e Porto si sono visti I risultati.

Gia' mi immagino I difensori d'ufficio del cravatta gialla, dire che balotelli in e matri out e' un upgrade, cosi come Soriano lo e' di nocerino. Ma alla fine della fiera, dovessero arrivare questi, si sarebbe speso 95 milioni, per prendere bertolacci, Soriano balotelli romagnoli ecc.
Questo qui era quello che se gli davi I soldi era il migliore in assoluto, o almeno cosi dicevano


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *



Aaah, così finalmente la finiamo con sta farsa di Z. Solite figure della nostra amata dirigenza che parla di Belen e poi si presenta con la Litizzetto.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Sempre a solita solfa,non cambiano mai !


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] rifondiamo il club!!!
> Non sono obbiettivo con Mario.


Un club MAI CHIUSO


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Un club MAI CHIUSO



Andatelo ad aprire sul forum dell'Inter


----------



## Giangy (23 Agosto 2015)

Non si finirà mai, come ogni anno di liberarci di cessi, e prendere altri cessi, e gente con testa esaltata, anzi chi sa che non torni anche Boateng


----------



## bmb (23 Agosto 2015)

Che artista Galliani


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Se viene mi viene voglia di non seguire il Milan in questa stagione


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

ma come? si puntava su Ibra per dar piu forma e forza al resto della squadra e si finisce su Balotelli altro egoista,che gioca col paraocchi fregandosene del resto dei compagni?già mi immagino un attacco a 3 composto da Balotelli Menez e Cerci...


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che artista Galliani



Galliani è un artista del sadismo... gode a farci soffrire. Gode a farci incavolare


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma vista l età avanzata della nostra dirigenza, 
Consiglio vivamente a Milan LAB di effettuare esami approfonditi per demenza senile...

Più di uno ne è affetto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Spero sia una bufala estiva, è un incubo


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli sarebbe un modo efficacissimo per rovinare una campagna acquisti tutto sommato sufficiente.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me ci sono vari fattori da esaminare senza farsi prendere ne dal panico ne dall'entusiasmo : 1) a Berlusconi non è mai piaciuto quindi oltre l'ok di Mihajllovic ci vuole anke il suo 2) potrebbe essere un 'azione di disturbo verso Ferrero in modo da "ammorbidire " la posizione su Soriano3)una manovra di Raiola per sistemare ora Balotelli e portare visto l'impasse attuale Ibra a gennaio; resto convinto che con il psg abbia ormai chiuso è soli questione di tempo 4) Balotelli personalmente non lo sopporto ma è innegabile che i suoi gol li ha sempre fatti anche da noi; non arriva in pompa magna ma in un momento in cui è rifiutato da tutti e la sua rivincita potrebbe fare comodo molto comodo anche a noi; arriverebbe in prestito gratuito quindi economicamente sopportabile 4)quanto ai contro sull'impatto nello spogliatoio se viene mi fido di Mihajllovic, vuol dire che pensa di gestirlo e secondo me è in grado (non è Inzaghi ne Seedorf...)
Soppesando tutto nella bilancia il mio parere è leggermente pro Balotelli


----------



## Jonnys (23 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me è solo una mossa di disturbo nei confronti della Doria, il giorno dopo il "no" per Soriano. Comunque nel remotissimo caso in cui dovesse arrivare non la vedo come una tragedia, come attaccante di scorta ci può stare.


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma vista l età avanzata della nostra dirigenza,
> Consiglio vivamente a Milan LAB di effettuare esami approfonditi per demenza senile...
> 
> Più di uno ne è affetto.



be solo per fare qualche nome,visto che gli uomini di mercato della Doyen vengono tanto presi per i fondelli,oltre a Nelio Lucas,ricordo che a Valencia c'è Macia,al Siviglia Monchi,all'Atletico Madrid Berta..tutti personaggi nuovi e giovani che in due settimane ti costruiscono una squadra.


----------



## Ciachi (23 Agosto 2015)

Che pesantezza!!!! Oh...vi ricordo che stasera si gioca!!! E la vedo anche nera! Pensiamo ad altro va!!!!


----------



## wildfrank (23 Agosto 2015)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> quando penso a galliani mi vengono in mente solo parolacce



Io invece entro in agitazione e mi prende il nervoso: l'ho notato più volte giorni addietro, tanto che volevo diradare le puntate sul forum....


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Agosto 2015)

Se viene gratis come ingaggio e cartellino può tranquillamente fare la riserva di Bacca Adriano e Niang, non ci cambia nulla


----------



## dario81 (23 Agosto 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Secondo me è solo una mossa di disturbo nei confronti della Doria, il giorno dopo il "no" per Soriano


siamo messi bene...dobbiamo fare azioni di disturbo alla doria...mamma mia che pena...


----------



## wildfrank (23 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Aaah, così finalmente la finiamo con sta farsa di Z. Solite figure della nostra amata dirigenza che parla di Belen e poi si presenta con la Litizzetto.


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *


Ennesima operazione che Galliani chiuderebbe per far parlare di sè. Probabilmente è consapevole del fatto che non serva a niente, ma se va a prendere Gundogan o Draxler non sarebbe al centro dell'attenzione.


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Se dovesse arrivare significa che
> 
> 1 inbrahimovic non viene
> 
> ...



I valori del mercato sono sfalsati quest'anno si è capito che per prendere un giovane possibile top player tipo Sterling o De Bruyne, cioè non Suarez o Neymar minimo 60 70 milioni devi spenderli, quindi aver 90 milioni di budget è pure poco in questo contesto


----------



## wildfrank (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giustamente per una volta che rifiliamo noi un pacco ce lo andiamo subito a riprendere



Certamente Galliani si sentirà in colpa, e allora dobbiamo noi rigenerare Balo


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque solo Di Marzio ne ha parlato... nessuno riprende la notizia o altro. Che abbia preso una sola?


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

una soluzione ci sarebbe...Ibrahimovic al Milan e Balotelli al Psg...semplice no?


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> I valori del mercato sono sfalsati quest'anno si è capito che per prendere un giovane possibile top player tipo Sterling o De Bruyne, cioè non Suarez o Neymar minimo 60 70 milioni devi spenderli, quindi aver 90 milioni di budget è pure poco in questo contesto



Ah ho Capito! Quindi con 95 milioni non potevamo fare proprio niente di meglio di quello che ' stato fatto!
Purtroppo con questi due spicci non si poteva fare altro che accumulare doppioni a centrocampo e rimanere con honda e Suso sulla trequarti.
Il condor e' talmente avanti che solo lui e chi lo supporta capiscono queste finezze


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque solo Di Marzio ne ha parlato... nessuno riprende la notizia o altro. Che abbia preso una sola?



E' il titolo principale su gazzetta.it, che parla di affare avviato


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Agosto 2015)

A mio parere i soldi son stati spesi bene, vediamo se il gallo ci regala la ciliegina


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> E' il titolo principale su gazzetta.it, che parla di affare avviato



Vero ma tanto per cambiare hanno scopiazzato da Di Marzio, aspettiamo anche Pedullà vediamo che dice e poi andiamo in massa a tirarci un colpo  .



Tic ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2015)

Ecco il piano B, se non arriva Ibra abbiamo le spalle coperte....


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> A mio parere i soldi son stati spesi bene, vediamo se il gallo ci regala la ciliegina



La ciliegina sarebbe questo ex calciatore? Mbeh se la torta è Soriano la ciliegina effettivamente non puó che essere Balutello


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ecco il piano B, se non arriva Ibra abbiamo le spalle coperte....



Togli il se


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La ciliegina sarebbe questo ex calciatore? Mbeh se la torta è Soriano la ciliegina effettivamente non puó che essere Balutello



No ovviamente non parlavo di Mario


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> A mio parere i soldi son stati spesi bene, vediamo se il gallo ci regala la ciliegina



Opinione che va rispettata ma che non posso assolutamente condividere.
Abbiamo speso tanto non prendendo quello che ci serviva per davvero.
Non dico che quelli che abbiamo preso siano scarsi, dico che dovevamo prendere giocatori con caratteristiche differenti.

Poi se da qui alla fine del mercato dovessero arrivare una mezzala che crea gioco e un trequartista di livello potrei cambiare giudizio.
Ma anche se lo fosse non sono contento di avere dovuto aspettare cosi tanto tempo per prendere Romagnoli e Soriano (che poi il prezzo e uguale a quello di inizio trattativa del mese di giugno) e per i due centrocampisti di cui abbiamo bisogno (ma li dobbiamo vedere se abbiamo risparmiato qualcosa, sempre che arrivino per davvero).

Questo e proprio il minimo se vogliamo competere per il terzo posto.
Se ci mettono pure Ibra per tornare competitivi subito, tanto meglio


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> E' il titolo principale su gazzetta.it, che parla di affare avviato



Esatto, concordo con [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]... è una scopiazzatura, cioè nessuno che aggiorna o dice la sua... tutti riprendono Di Marzio


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Gazzetta conferma, affare praticamente fatto

Sarebbe bello se ognuno di noi potesse avere la vita di bidonelli, non essere minimamente dotato di talento, non saper fare il proprio lavoro, rovina i giocatori con cui ha contatti, insulta i compagni, eppure eccolo qua, un'altra occasione da sfruttare

Vergogna


----------



## kYMERA (23 Agosto 2015)

Che vergogna.


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Per una volta la curva non può fare una contestazione seria di persone con le palle contro questa società di incapaci? Non bastano i soliti striscioni di cui abbiamo già visto la società se ne frega altamente!! Devono capire che non possono fare sempre quello che vogliono!!


----------



## koti (23 Agosto 2015)

Gazzetta.it lo da praticamente per fatto (come dava per fatto Kondogbia e Soriano). Attendiamo conferme da Sky.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma Mihajlovic e' impazzito ad accettare una testa matta come Balotelli in rosa? Sono schifato gia solo a pensare che questo tizio ritornera' ad indossare la nostra maglia


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

Sono senza parole.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma il topic di Z è ancora aperto???


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gazzetta conferma, affare praticamente fatto
> 
> Sarebbe bello se ognuno di noi potesse avere la vita di bidonelli, non essere minimamente dotato di talento, non saper fare il proprio lavoro, rovina i giocatori con cui ha contatti, insulta i compagni, eppure eccolo qua, un'altra occasione da sfruttare
> 
> Vergogna


Addio Ibra.


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale.
> 
> ...



solo questo ci vuole ora.
siamo mediocri, ma almeno lo spogliatoio è compatto....con questo si rischia lo sfascio di tutto


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non può succedere. Non può arrivare davvero. Sarebbe la pietra tombale che chiuderebbe in maniera definitiva questo mercato osceno


----------



## wfiesso (23 Agosto 2015)

no vi prego, non lui


----------



## Polis (23 Agosto 2015)

E' un incubo, dai. 
Ci sarà qualcosa dietro, giratelo alla samp, subito.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Hanno mandato tutto a p. un'altra volta.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Un Milan che pensa a ripartire, pensa a Balotelli.


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Agosto 2015)

Se fosse vero sarebbe clamoroso. Uno schifo totale, praticamente.
Solo un decerebrato potrebbe pensare di riprenderlo, ed infatti...
Ennesima riprova del fatto che finché ci sarà il pelato a comandare il Milan NON ANDREMO DA NESSUNA PARTE, anche se avessimo i soldi dello sceicco più ricco al mondo.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Date fuoco a Galliani, vi prego.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *



State a vedere che questa è l'ultima furbata di Raiola....


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> State a vedere che questa è l'ultima furbata di Raiola....



Che arrivino entrambi non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo, è IMPOSSIBILE.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che arrivino entrambi non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo, è IMPOSSIBILE.



Mario non arriva, non penso proprio


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2015)

Raiola purtroppo è un ottimo venditore e la prima regola di un ottimo venditore è spennare, scuoiare e sbudellare ogni pollo che gli capiti a tiro. E Galliani non è un pollo, è una faraona.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> State a vedere che questa è l'ultima furbata di Raiola....



Dumba, lasciamo sbollire un po' gli animi... poi.....


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *



.

Io resto abbastanza tranquillo, è troppo assurdo per essere vero. Sarà qualche trovata pubblicitaria di Raiola per cercare di piazzare questo qui che non lo vuole nessuno.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mario non arriva, non penso proprio



Lo spero vivamente anche io..


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mario non arriva, non penso proprio



No no è tutto fatto


----------



## ilcondompelato (23 Agosto 2015)

questa è malafede, la cosa non puo essere spiegata in maniera diversa.
dico io, lo mandiamo via perché è uno che crea problemi e lo riprendiamo dopo un anno, sapendo che ormai è fuori rosa nel Liverpool per gli stessi problemi che ci aveva indotto a venderlo????
se non è malafede questa


----------



## ps18ps (23 Agosto 2015)

di stefano ha detto che miha ha dato il suo assenso dopo l'incontro di ieri sera


----------



## Kaw (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale. *


Sarebbe scandaloso, un insulto all'intelligenza, ma questa società non si smentisce mai.
Però conta anche il parere dell'allenatore, se arriva sarà anche colpa di Sinisa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Potrete dire che è fatta quanto volete voi, non ci crederò mai, MAI.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Quinquennale ad Abate per prendere Balotelli ahahahah


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Io mi chiedo ma allora perchè parlare anche fino a pochi giorni fa di Z, quando sanno benissimo che non arriva, perchè???


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Agosto 2015)

Tutto ma NON il ritorno del personaggio con la statua di se stesso in giardino. Per favore no, non potrei sopportarlo.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Senza parole! Spero vivamente salti tutto! Soriano+Balotelli sarebbe il colpo di grazia per me.


----------



## Ruud (23 Agosto 2015)

Demenziale


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

È il momento del Topic -è fatta-.


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sarebbe scandaloso, un insulto all'intelligenza, ma questa società non si smentisce mai.
> Però conta anche il parere dell'allenatore, se arriva sarà anche colpa di Sinisa.



Ma credi davvero che Sinisa abbia voce in capitolo? Questo non ha voluto BOATENG e secondo te vorrebbe Balotelli?? Balotelli è la personificazione di tutto ciò che Sinisa schifa in un calciatore, se davvero crediamo che lo voglia lui, meno canne please. Sarebbe come se Berlusconi un giorno si svegliasse e dicesse "sono diventato comunista."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Di fronte a queste voci la Curva dovrebbe mobilitarsi e far sentire che i tifosi NON lo vogliono Balomelma.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan ormai si è quasi arreso per Ibrahimovic. Il ritorno di Balotelli è vicinissimo. La società rossonera si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere. Vuole essere convinta al 100% dell'affare.*


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan ormai si è quasi arreso per Ibrahimovic. Il ritorno di Balotelli è vicinissimo. La società rossonera si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere. Vuole essere convinta al 100% dell'affare.*



Si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere ahahhaahhaah che buffoni!! che buffoni!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan ormai si è quasi arreso per Ibrahimovic. Il ritorno di Balotelli è vicinissimo. La società rossonera si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere. Vuole essere convinta al 100% dell'affare.*


*
Sportmediaset: Mihajilovic ha dato il suo assenso all'affare, incontro a Firenze positivo*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan ormai si è quasi arreso per Ibrahimovic. Il ritorno di Balotelli è vicinissimo. La società rossonera si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere. Vuole essere convinta al 100% dell'affare.*


Ah, Balotelli non sarebbe nemmeno la tassa per Ibrahimovic ma proprio il sostituto di Ibrahimovic. Non ci crederò mai.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan ormai si è quasi arreso per Ibrahimovic. Il ritorno di Balotelli è vicinissimo. La società rossonera si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere. Vuole essere convinta al 100% dell'affare.*




"Nooooo tranquilli. Ibra arriva".

La pietra tombale sulla trattativa Ibra ce l'ha messa quel .... di Crudeli:"Mi dicono che è tutto fatto per il ritorno di Ibra".

Ha pronunciato quella frase e, dopo 3-4 ore, abbiamo preso Balotelli. Altro che gatti neri....


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli sa di non avere più l'importanza rivestita in passato quindi, se lavorerà a testa bassa, potrà sicuramente dearci una mano entrando dalla panchina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Tagliate subito la testa a Galliani e prendete a ceffoni quell'altro decerebrato di Mihajlovic se sta succedendo davvero questa cosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Balotelli sa di non avere più l'importanza rivestita in passato quindi, *se lavorerà a testa bassa*, potrà sicuramente dearci una mano entrando dalla panchina.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Solo un incapace può riprendersi quella rovina di giocatore. Totalmente disgustato! Mr Bee muoviti a comprarci e a mandare in discarica Galliani... qua ci perdo il cervello


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, Balotelli non sarebbe nemmeno la tassa per Ibrahimovic ma proprio il sostituto di Ibrahimovic. Non ci crederò mai.



Inceve che arrivino entrambi si che è credibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Inceve che arrivino entrambi si che è credibile.


No, io credo soltanto a Ibrahimovic, stop. Pensavo che Balotelli potesse essere la tassa perché naturalmente Raiola deve far diventare ancora più grosso il pancione che si ritrova.


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Agosto 2015)

Da noi ha giocato bene, come media negli ultimi anni è secondo solo ad ibra.
§Averlo gratis come panchinaro non sarà un problema anche perchè il nostro nuovo allenatore alla prima balotellata lo mette fuori rosa.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Liverpool cederà Balotelli a titolo di prestito gratuito caricandosi di pagare pure una parte di ingaggio di Mario. Fondamentale il rapporto di Sinisa con il suo ex giocatore quando era all'Inter*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan ormai si è quasi arreso per Ibrahimovic. Il ritorno di Balotelli è vicinissimo. La società rossonera si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere. Vuole essere convinta al 100% dell'affare.*



Vergogna solo vergogna, pensavo che il peggio fosse già passato e invece il peggio deve ancora venire, hanno offerto il giocatore a mezzo mondo e ovviamente chi è il fesso che lo prende? noi ovviamente, bisogna partire da gente serie invece chi andiamo a prendere? un pagliaccio, sono nera veramente.


----------



## Giangy (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: il Milan ormai si è quasi arreso per Ibrahimovic. Il ritorno di Balotelli è vicinissimo. La società rossonera si prenderà qualche giorno per riflettere. Vuole essere convinta al 100% dell'affare.*


Incredibile... credo di non guardare più questa discussione


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

E vedrete già oggi dopo e prima la partita, non esisterà più il Milan di Mihajlović, la nuova avventura, la voglia di riscatto, esiterà solo "arriva balotelli?", "quanto è forte balotelli?", "sarà importante balotelli per il Milan?"

Vergognatevi tutti, galliani in primis


----------



## ps18ps (23 Agosto 2015)

*sky: Mihajlovic ha detto si per balotelli*


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

Se arriva Balotelli rimango delusissimo non solo dalla società che si sapeva essere piena di incompetenti, ma sopratutto da Miha, da lui non me l'aspettavo!!


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Liverpool cederà Balotelli a titolo di prestito gratuito caricandosi di pagare pure una parte di ingaggio di Mario. Fondamentale il rapporto di Sinisa con il suo ex giocatore quando era all'Inter*



Raga, è fatta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

No vabbè, chiudo, mi sto facendo il fegato tanto a seguire questa discussione.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vergogna solo vergogna, pensavo che il peggio fosse già passato e invece il peggio deve ancora venire, hanno offerto il giocatore a mezzo mondo e ovviamente chi è il fesso che lo prende? noi ovviamente, bisogna partire da gente serie invece chi andiamo a prendere? un pagliaccio, sono nera veramente.



Quoto 100%


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non ero così contrario a un'operazione del Milan dall'acquisto di Matri e poi sappiamo com'è finita. Dio mio..


----------



## Giangy (23 Agosto 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> *sky: Mihajlovic ha detto si per balotelli*


Come rovinare la giornata prima di vedere la prima partita del Milan di campionato...


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Agosto 2015)

al peggio non c'è mai fine, società ridicola


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic ci sta boicottando dall'interno, non ci sono più spiegazioni. Prima Soriano, poi Sballotelli...


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vergogna solo vergogna, pensavo che il peggio fosse già passato e invece il peggio deve ancora venire, hanno offerto il giocatore a mezzo mondo e ovviamente chi è il fesso che lo prende? noi ovviamente, bisogna partire da gente serie invece chi andiamo a prendere? un pagliaccio, *sono nera veramente*.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vergogna solo vergogna, pensavo che il peggio fosse già passato e invece il peggio deve ancora venire, hanno offerto il giocatore a mezzo mondo e ovviamente chi è il fesso che lo prende? noi ovviamente, bisogna partire da gente serie invece chi andiamo a prendere? un pagliaccio, *sono nera veramente*.





Djici ha scritto:


>



Più o meno di Balotelli ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlović pare abbia detto di si


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Come rovinare una stagione prima che inizi. Non riesco a descrivere quanto sono incavolato.


----------



## Djerry (23 Agosto 2015)

Tutto giusto, d'impatto solo perplessità.

Però, analizzando le condizioni (dando per sottinteso che siano quelle)...

In prestito gratuito...
Ingaggio pagato in parte dal Liverpool...
Matri e/o Cerci altrove...
Non viene come salvatore della patria...
E' riserva...
Viene come disadattato e reietto che ha perso quasi tutto...
Non ha voce in capitolo nello spogliatoio...
Sinisa non è tenuto a farlo giocare...
Sinisa pensa di cavarci fuori qualcosa...

... cosa abbiamo da perderci, disincanto Ibra a parte?


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

A me sta davvero passando la voglia. Che si remi contro, è palese. Ma il fatto che nessuno (manco i presunti co-proprietari) sia in grado di silurare chi rema contro è una roba che ti toglie tutta la passione che hai dentro.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Liverpool cederà Balotelli a titolo di prestito gratuito caricandosi di pagare pure una parte di ingaggio di Mario. Fondamentale il rapporto di Sinisa con il suo ex giocatore quando era all'Inter*



.


----------



## Tizio (23 Agosto 2015)

Lo rivoglio.

Ė un attacante in grado di fare reparto dassolo, uno che ti può risolvere le partite, come ampiamente dimostrato nella sua prima esperienza rossonera.


----------



## Memories of the Time (23 Agosto 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, d'impatto solo perplessità.
> 
> Però, analizzando le condizioni (dando per sottinteso che siano quelle)...
> 
> ...



Infatti.
Poi è ovvio che se uno ancora crede che arrivi Ibra il salto sia notevole.
Ma c'è la speranza che abbia toccato il fondo e che con Miha si rimetta a lavorare e torni a essere un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Agosto 2015)

Gratis non si rifiuta niente


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Agosto 2015)

il condor anche con i soldi colpisce ancora!!!


----------



## Gas (23 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"
> 
> È fatta, non posso far altro che sperare nella fiorentina stasera



AMORIIIIIIII???? QUALI AMORI?????? sto impazzendo... qualcuno fermi questo pazzo. Ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci questi schiaffi???


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma perchè dovrebbe essere un problema?
Tanto casino per nulla, starà in panchina e matri o cerci andrà via.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"



Anche Ibra è un amore!


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Lo rivoglio.
> 
> Ė un attacante in grado di fare reparto dassolo, uno che ti può risolvere le partite, come ampiamente dimostrato nella sua prima esperienza rossonera.



A breve riapriremo il fan club su Mario, sei il benvenuto


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"



Solo noi potevamo riprendere uno del genere dopo la NON-stagione che ha fatto in England
La vergogna.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"



le bestemmi sono sempre vietate vero?


----------



## Memories of the Time (23 Agosto 2015)

Grande Condor, sapevo che non mi avresti deluso.
Ora facciamo finire questo mercato e accompagniamo lo zio fester nel più vicino ospizio, già lo vedo a intavolare grandi affari scambiando formaggini e riviste ***** fra i vecchietti


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mi sa che ci dobbiamo arrendere.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Balotelli avvistato a Prato a 20 min da Firenze:



Sono di Prato e ho giocato insieme al giocatore in foto... quello nero chi è?


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dovrebbe essere un problema?
> Tanto casino per nulla, starà in panchina e matri o cerci andrà via.



Quoto! leggo un po' è sembra siamo prendendo un taliban..


----------



## diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"



È senza vergogna


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"



Vediamo vediamo...


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Agosto 2015)

La liquidazione è alta; se non ci pensa la NATURA siamo spacciati.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Che melma di situazione.
Sono incazzato nero.


Tutto ciò è imperdonabile.
E' veramente ora che la natura faccia il suo corso con chi di dovere.


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Agosto 2015)

30 gol in 54 partite, venduto a 20 torna grfatis con ingaggio pagato in parte dal liverpool.
Torna sicuramente a testa bassa senza pretendere nulla o scatenare il caos mediatico del passat.
Tanto casino per nulla.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

*Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION] qui non si tifa contro
Immagino già la grande concentrazione che avremo stasera


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"



Ok arriva e finita ragazzi e finita, scordiamoci Ibra e compagnia bella scordiamoci i primi tre posti, pronti a subirci di nuovo le balotellate? le domeniche passate a manciarci il fegato? preparatevi.


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



posso insultarlo e maledirlo o c'è il rischio di essere bannato???


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*




Basta! Basta per Dio


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> 30 gol in 54 partite, venduto a 20 torna grfatis con ingaggio pagato in parte dal liverpool.
> Torna sicuramente a testa bassa senza pretendere nulla o scatenare il caos mediatico del passat.
> Tanto casino per nulla.



La metà di quei gol su rigore.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta! Basta per Dio



Ci piglia palesemente per il deretano.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La metà di quei gol su rigore.



Tra lui e Menez allora andiamo bene con i rigori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



Pertanto torna Kaka?


----------



## Stex (23 Agosto 2015)

stasera e da sperare che bacca e adriano facciano 2 gol a testa


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> 30 gol in 54 partite, venduto a 20 torna grfatis con ingaggio pagato in parte dal liverpool.
> Torna sicuramente a testa bassa senza pretendere nulla o scatenare il caos mediatico del passat.
> Tanto casino per nulla.



è veramente sconcertante che non siate stanchi di questi acquisti demenziali, davvero sconcertante


----------



## Djerry (23 Agosto 2015)

La sua tragica stagione al Liverpool è proprio la polizza di sicurezza per questa operazione: avendo toccato il fondo, non solo è difficile che possa fare peggio, ma comunque non è nelle condizioni di potere dettare condizioni.

Non torna in versione SuperMario, a cui tutto è dovuto e non deve guadagnarsi niente, ma anzi al contrario torna in versione dimessa, da riserva, a cui niente è dovuto e deve guadagnarsi ogni cosa.

Io sono stato uno dei più grandi nemici di Balotelli nella versione top player o stella/leader del Milan.
Ma se viene collocato nella sua dimensione ideale, ovvero riserva che deve dimostrare tutto, per di più al posto di Matri e Cerci, per di più a costo zero, io continuo a chiedermi lasciando da parte le reazioni di pancia: Ibra a parte, cosa abbiamo da perderci?


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pertanto torna Kaka?



Magari avesse fatto lo stesso discorso con Darmian, Thiago e Ibra


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



no grazie!!!


----------



## ucraino (23 Agosto 2015)

Vedevo una lucina in fondo al tunnel era una candela di speranza invece galliani ci a soffiato sopra spegnendola grazie galliani per distruggere tutte le nostre speranze invece di un centrocampista serio riva a prendere un mezzo attaccante pagliaccio che schifo credo che non guarderò le partite finché rimarrà galliani basta non ne posso più


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Magari avesse fatto lo stesso discorso con Darmian, Thiago e Ibra



Darmian è troppo giovane


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Darmian è troppo giovane



E l'erede di Antonini ?
Il Giovane


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"


Ovviamente Ibra.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



Il rilancio del Milan deve passare tra le mani di questo individuo? Siamo destinati veramente al disastro. Patetico incompetente, ma quando ti arrestano?


colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> 30 gol in 54 partite, venduto a 20 torna grfatis con ingaggio pagato in parte dal liverpool.
> Torna sicuramente a testa bassa senza pretendere nulla o scatenare il caos mediatico del passat.
> Tanto casino per nulla.



Ma chi se ne frega dei soldi. Toglici i rigori da quei 30 gol e ha segnato quanto un Quagliarella qualsiasi.
Questo gioca da fermo da SEMPRE. Non è mai migliorato, non serve a nulla. E' un anno che pensa alle scemenze e non gioca.
Rendiamoci conto che questo era destinato alla MLS o al campionato Arabo.

Ma per dio


----------



## Jino (23 Agosto 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La sua tragica stagione al Liverpool è proprio la polizza di sicurezza per questa operazione: avendo toccato il fondo, non solo è difficile che possa fare peggio, ma comunque non è nelle condizioni di potere dettare condizioni.
> 
> Non torna in versione SuperMario, a cui tutto è dovuto e non deve guadagnarsi niente, ma anzi al contrario torna in versione dimessa, da riserva, a cui niente è dovuto e deve guadagnarsi ogni cosa.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, se arriva in prestito alla fine il rischio è davvero limitato. Certo non capisco cosa possa centrare Balotelli con l'idea di Sinisa, cioè pressing, ritmo, intensità. Balo è proprio l'opposto di tutto ciò. Se poi Sinisa è convinto di cambiarlo, buona fortuna. Certo comincia ad avere "convinzioni" che mi lasciano un pò scettico. Convinto di Romagnoli, convinto di Bertolacci. Di Soriano, ora di Balotelli.


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



questi stimolano le bestemmie


----------



## Julian Ross (23 Agosto 2015)

Ad ogni modo con gli Europei in vista e Sinisa come allenatore potrebbe davvero essere rimesso in riga e fare una grande annata. 
Perciò io spererei di inserire un diritto di riscatto nel prestito, altrimenti rischiamo di ridare al Liverpool un giocatore rivalutato.

Ovviamente questo è la più rosea delle ipotesi...


----------



## Djerry (23 Agosto 2015)

ucraino ha scritto:


> invece di un centrocampista serio..



Ma non credo ci sia alcun nesso tra l'arrivo di Balotelli ed il resto del mercato.

Il prestito sarà gratuito, quindi come liquidità non perdiamo nulla. E l'ingaggio sarà pagato in buona parte da quei disperati del Liverpool pur di liberarsene.

Se c'erano soldi per altri acquisti, continueranno ad esserci tali e quali anche dopo l'arrivo di Mario. Con la differenza che non c'è più posto per Matri (do per sottinteso parta in settimana) e spero Cerci.


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Agosto 2015)

Ci manca solo questo fenomeno da novella 2000


----------



## Kaw (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*


Sono talmente schifato che mi è passata la voglia di pranzare...


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La sua tragica stagione al Liverpool è proprio la polizza di sicurezza per questa operazione: avendo toccato il fondo, non solo è difficile che possa fare peggio, ma comunque non è nelle condizioni di potere dettare condizioni.
> 
> Non torna in versione SuperMario, a cui tutto è dovuto e non deve guadagnarsi niente, ma anzi al contrario torna in versione dimessa, da riserva, a cui niente è dovuto e deve guadagnarsi ogni cosa.
> 
> ...



Nulla! Mario sul campo è tutta altra cosa che i fenomeni Matri, Destro, Cerci e compagnia.. in piu: lui ama il Milan


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il rilancio del Milan deve passare tra le mani di questo individuo? Siamo destinati veramente al disastro. Patetico incompetente, ma quando ti arrestano?
> 
> 
> Ma chi se ne frega dei soldi. Toglici i rigori da quei 30 gol e ha segnato quanto un Quagliarella qualsiasi.
> ...



Uno spera in ibra per il botto e si sveglia alla mattina con sto mezzo giocatore....cioè amori che ritornano??Ma quale amore!!
Kakà lo capivo ma chiamare amore Balotelli (che il presidente non ha mai amato)é sconcertante.
Mi tengo matri a sto punto
Non é un operazione nostalgica ma completamente senza senso


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



Quali?


----------



## Patryipe (23 Agosto 2015)

Io non lo voglio neanche come riserva.


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

A questo punto mi auguro solo cne venga e non sia titolare.
Che non si facciano 15 articoli al giorno su uno che al Liverpool ha segnato meno di 5 gol in quasi 30 partite.
Venga a battere le mani e passare la borraccia a Bacca e L.Adriano.
E, a questo punto, liberiamoci di Matri e speriamo che con quei soldini arrivi un centrocampista


----------



## milan1899 (23 Agosto 2015)

Bacca, Adriano, Ibra, Balo.... Tanta roba..... la


----------



## arcanum (23 Agosto 2015)

Se Ibra non può venire al 200% io Balotelli riserva me lo prendo (con Matri e un paio di centrocampisti in prestito o fuori dalle scatole) però a patto che prendiamo Witsel e non Soriano.

Viceversa, se viene Ibra mi prendo volentieri un Soriano a centrocampo (con Matri e un paio di centrocampisti in prestito o fuori dalle scatole) e Balo/Witsel a casa loro.


----------



## Kazarian88 (23 Agosto 2015)

Addio Ibra


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic è un altro che parla tanto, poi la società (pure alla Samp) fa quello che gli pare.


----------



## arcanum (23 Agosto 2015)

ps: non escludo un teatrino creato da Raiola per far capire al PSG che non siamo più interessati a Ibra ma a Balo per poi in realtà fare l'esatto opposto


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non penso possa più essere un giocatore di calcio. Però in prestito gratuito non ci vedo nessun danno. Se si comporta male lo chiudiamo in cantina e buttiamo la chiave.


ahahahahah mi hai fatto ribaltare


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Bacca, Adriano, Ibra, Balo.... Tanta roba..... la


----------



## walter 22 (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> ps: non escludo un teatrino creato da Raiola per far capire al PSG che non siamo più interessati a Ibra ma a Balo per poi in realtà fare l'esatto opposto




E cosa vuoi che gliene importi al Psg?


----------



## walter 22 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E cosa vuoi che gliene importi al Psg?



Infatti sai che dispiacere si prendono a tenersi Zlatan


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## arcanum (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E cosa vuoi che gliene importi al Psg?



Se il PSG si indispettisce col Milan per aver già preso accordi con Ibra da mesi possiamo dire ciao ciao definitivo, mi sembra chiaro.
Negli ultimi giorni tutti stan parlando nuovamente di Ibra al Milan, anche i giocatori, quindi un teatrino su Balo al Milan potrebbe calmare un attimo le acque


----------



## Ruud (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli non va bene nemmeno come riserva, è uno che non si impegna da titolare, in panchina semplicemente se ne frega.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Questo è capace tra un mese di fare un casino perchè non vede il campo.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli che riparte da 0 per conquistare un posto in squadra? Nemmeno nei film di Shyamalan si vedono cose del genere. Ma ve lo ricordate questo mezzo giocatore?


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic è un altro che parla tanto, poi la società (pure alla Samp) fa quello che gli pare.



Mihajlovic ha dato però il suo consenso.
Balotelli torna con l'approvazione dell'allenatore. Starà a lui provare a ricavarne qualcosa, ma Balotelli partirà comunque come riserva.


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Questo è capace tra un mese di fare un casino perchè non vede il campo.



Lo metterebbero fuori rosa. Il Milan non è proprietario del cartellino e non avrebbe nulla da perdere a metterlo ai margini per eventuali comportamenti fuori luogo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli riserva certo. Ancora non vi è entrato bene in testa chi è Raiola


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

guai a loro se mettono qualche sorta di diritto di riscatto (nemmeno obbligo, dico proprio diritto) anche solo a 1 mln di euro a questo maledetto sanguisuga


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## JohnShepard (23 Agosto 2015)

Che dire... aspettiamo.
Ormai più che una società di calcio siamo un circo e si sa, al circo ci vogliono i pagliacci, come il signor Balotelli.
Nessun commento sui Galliani e Berlusconi, potrei essere bannato a vita. Il geometra è alla frutta...siamo rovinati


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Ed ora via con il prossimo circo, con la prossima presa in giro "i soldi risparmiati per Ibra verrano spesi per un centrocampista di qualità" quotato 1,01.


----------



## O Animal (23 Agosto 2015)

Ed ecco servito il meltdown del mondo milanista...


----------



## Pamparulez (23 Agosto 2015)

Vergognoso. Premesso che non si merita l'ennesima opportunità.. È uno spaccaspogliatoio, viziato. Uso un termine forte ma Balotelli è un male per la società e lo spogliatoio... 
Sinceramente sarei schifato dal suo ritorno. Ovvio che col ritorno di Balotelli non rinnoverei abbonamento per principio.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, se arriva in prestito alla fine il rischio è davvero limitato. Certo non capisco cosa possa centrare Balotelli con l'idea di Sinisa, cioè pressing, ritmo, intensità. Balo è proprio l'opposto di tutto ciò. Se poi Sinisa è convinto di cambiarlo, buona fortuna. Certo comincia ad avere "convinzioni" che mi lasciano un pò scettico. Convinto di Romagnoli, convinto di Bertolacci. Di Soriano, ora di Balotelli.




Questa operazione ha senso solo se Balotelli sia la tassa per arrivare Ibra.
Raiola ha proposto Balotelli a decine di club. Torna da noi perché Raiola ha dettato questa condizione per Ibra.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Agosto 2015)

Non mi esalto e non mi affliggo.
Se dovesse essere un'operazione low cost per arrivare a un centrocampista top mi andrebbe bene, la coppia titolare c'è gia la davanti.

Miha è stato chiaro. Gioca chi merita.
Al contrario di altre annate dove Mario giocava a prescindere.

Certe partite in A si vincono anche per episodi o giocate e palle inattive, noi a parte Honda(?) chi altri abbiamo che sappia calciare le punizioni? o che si possa inventare una giocata?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Galliani: "gli amori ritornano"


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] E dai raga. Basta con questi termini!


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

hellscream ha scritto:


> ed ora via con il prossimo circo, con la prossima presa in giro "i soldi risparmiati per ibra verrano spesi per un centrocampista di qualità" quotato 1,01.





danielsan ha scritto:


> non mi esalto e non mi affliggo.
> Se dovesse essere un'operazione low cost per arrivare a un centrocampista top mi andrebbe bene, la coppia titolare c'è gia la davanti.
> 
> Miha è stato chiaro. Gioca chi merita.
> ...



cvd.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E cosa vuoi che gliene importi al Psg?



Ma infatti, come se tenersi Ibra fosse un sacrificio allucinante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma poi quanto credete che prenderebbe di contratto? I soliti 4 o 5 milioni di euro e le commissioni di Raiola stavolta non costano? Galliani è un cancro, un tumore per questa società.


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*


Ora voglio proprio vedere la grandissima curva come si comporterà. A Torino, a Roma o a Firenze, se uscisse fuori la notizia che si è vicini all'acquisto di Balotelli, scatterebbe una rivolta ed il centro sportivo prenderebbe fuoco in 10 minuti. Da noi chiaramente finirà tutto a tarallucci e vino. Galliani è un cancro, ma il tifo organizzato dov'è in questi momenti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ed ora via con il prossimo circo, con la prossima presa in giro "i soldi risparmiati per Ibra verrano spesi per un centrocampista di qualità" quotato 1,01.


Sì, Kucka.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*


Sono sgomento, non ho veramente parole. Galliani è un cancro, un tumore maligno.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa operazione ha senso solo se Balotelli sia la tassa per arrivare Ibra.
> Raiola ha proposto Balotelli a decine di club. Torna da noi perché Raiola ha dettato questa condizione per Ibra.



E' quello che penso anche io, ma è la cosa che avrebbe meno senso: quattro attaccanti del genere per il solo campionato a che servono? Spero non arrivino né Ibra e né Balotelli e che prendano un cavolo di centrocampista serio!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

*Caressa: Qui a Sky pensiamo che l'affare si farà praticamente al 100%*


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa operazione ha senso solo se Balotelli sia la tassa per arrivare Ibra.
> Raiola ha proposto Balotelli a decine di club. Torna da noi perché Raiola ha dettato questa condizione per Ibra.



Se vabbè...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa operazione ha senso solo se Balotelli sia la tassa per arrivare Ibra.
> Raiola ha proposto Balotelli a decine di club. Torna da noi perché Raiola ha dettato questa condizione per Ibra.



Aprite gli occhi, dovete aprire gli occhi!


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Caressa: Qui a Sky pensiamo che l'affare si farà praticamente al 100%*


Caressa da romanista cosa può dire. Se era Ibra diceva che non veniva al 100%.


----------



## franck3211 (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli, ancora lui, riserva di lusso, ma la testa? E' lì il suo problema


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

Prendiamolo senza testa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Agosto 2015)

è la tassa per Mkhitaryan


----------



## Reblanck (23 Agosto 2015)

Se dico quello che penso della società mi bannano.


----------



## TheZio (23 Agosto 2015)

Come rovinare un buon mercato 
Galliani deve metterci sempre del suo...
Hai avuto la fortuna di azzeccare Bacca, compri finalmente un buon difensore e adesso... Tan taan... Rovini tutto 
Non vogliono mai farci gioire....


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Credo di aver portato sfiga o di aver dato l'idea. 

http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-al-milan-se-lo-riprendessimo-vt29571.html

Probabilmente ero posseduto quel giorno per dire certe cose.


----------



## davoreb (23 Agosto 2015)

Da riserva in prestito va bene. Io preferisco vedere entrare lui al 70 e non Matri.


----------



## mikha1978 (23 Agosto 2015)

se manco con miha si mette a posto è definitivamente un pòvar fiò...e poi i detti dicono che i treni passano una volta sola...a sto imbe-ill- son passati 30 treni e ci è sempre salito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Caressa: Qui a Sky pensiamo che l'affare si farà praticamente al 100%*



Io non so che pensare, possibile che siano davvero così incompetenti?! Come si fa a far tornare uno che ha fallito ovunque ed è praticamente un ex calciatore?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Agosto 2015)

Vorrei chiedere un favore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
Potreste smettere di scrivere continuamente le parole cancro e tumore?
Se continuo a vederle ovunque credo che sarò costretto a smettere di leggere, mi fa troppo male.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

non riesco a capire le personne che sarebbero favorevoli al suo ritorno... stiamo parlando di un giocatore, anzi di un ex giocatore, che ha fallito ovunque dove ha giocato, tatticamente stupido e non solo tatticamente... Io tengo matri tutta la vita piuttosto di rivedere balotelli con la maglia del milan, almeno lui s'impegna. Spero proprio che tutto questo sia solo una buffala... altrimenti siamo messi proprio male!!


----------



## Danielsan (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere un favore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> Potreste smettere di scrivere continuamente le parole cancro e tumore?
> Se continuo a vederle ovunque credo che sarò costretto a smettere di leggere, mi fa troppo male.



.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Agosto 2015)

un altro "attaccante"?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



Bello tornare dalla vacanze e trovarsi una notizia del genere. Affare incommentabile,avete già detto tutto voi.
P.S. Rimango *sgomento* nel leggere così tanti utenti favorevoli. Sgomento.


----------



## franck3211 (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere un favore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> Potreste smettere di scrivere continuamente le parole cancro e tumore?
> Se continuo a vederle ovunque credo che sarò costretto a smettere di leggere, mi fa troppo male.


.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (23 Agosto 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> *sky: Mihajlovic ha detto si per balotelli*



Favorevole solo se farà la tribuna in campionato e la panchina in Coppa Italia


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque stanno costruendo proprio l'ItalMilan composto dalle riserve della nazionale


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque stanno costruendo proprio l'ItalMilan composto dalle riserve della nazionale



Vero, l'ItalMilan alla fine lo hanno fatto per davvero...


----------



## O Animal (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere un favore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> Potreste smettere di scrivere continuamente le parole cancro e tumore?
> Se continuo a vederle ovunque credo che sarò costretto a smettere di leggere, mi fa troppo male.



Hai ragione, certi termini fanno molto più male di parolacce e bestemmie soprattutto per chi ne capisce il vero senso... 

Assolutamente a favore di vietarne l'uso... Usiamo un po' di fantasia per favore...

Che ne dici [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Agosto 2015)

Mah, la vita è strana. Ricordate Hubner? Ha segnato tanti gol, testa sul collo e mai ha potuto giocare in una big, Balotelli ha dimostrato niente e ha sempre giocato in grandi squadre...comunque un miracolo può sempre avvenire...


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere un favore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> Potreste smettere di scrivere continuamente le parole cancro e tumore?
> Se continuo a vederle ovunque credo che sarò costretto a smettere di leggere, mi fa troppo male.



Nella mia famiglia, anche genitori e fratello, sono morti di cancro ma io non mi sento offeso. E' ovvio che si parla per iperbole. Non ci vuole molto a capirlo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere un favore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> Potreste smettere di scrivere continuamente le parole cancro e tumore?
> Se continuo a vederle ovunque credo che sarò costretto a smettere di leggere, mi fa troppo male.



Scusami,non lo scriverò più.hai ragione 
Anche con queste cose off topic capisco quanto questa community é qualcosa di grande e fatta di gente vera.


----------



## Doctore (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bello tornare dalla vacanze e trovarsi una notizia del genere. Affare incommentabile,avete già detto tutto voi.
> P.S. Rimango *sgomento* nel leggere così tanti utenti favorevoli. Sgomento.



Guarda sono dell'idea che i tifosi del forum e non piu che favorevoli sono rassegnati...
Quando sento parlare galliani mi viene mal di pancia.. la stagione è iniziata e vada come vada...ho finito da tempo di farmi illusioni.


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere un favore a tutti gli utenti del forum.
> Potreste smettere di scrivere continuamente le parole cancro e tumore?
> Se continuo a vederle ovunque credo che sarò costretto a smettere di leggere, mi fa troppo male.


Hai ragione, scusa.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La metà di quei gol su rigore.



Si ma se li era procurati lui, e poi bisogna realizzarli, vedasi Higuain...


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque stanno costruendo proprio l'ItalMilan composto dalle riserve della nazionale


Manca il colpo Parolo e il tuttofare De Silvestri. O magari Pellè come vice Bacca.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Caressa: Qui a Sky pensiamo che l'affare si farà praticamente al 100%*



*Raga il prossimo che becco ad insultare con parole iper-offensive (sappiamo tutti quali...), lo banno seduta stante. Datevi una regolata!!!*


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La sua tragica stagione al Liverpool è proprio la polizza di sicurezza per questa operazione: avendo toccato il fondo, non solo è difficile che possa fare peggio, ma comunque non è nelle condizioni di potere dettare condizioni.
> 
> Non torna in versione SuperMario, a cui tutto è dovuto e non deve guadagnarsi niente, ma anzi al contrario torna in versione dimessa, da riserva, a cui niente è dovuto e deve guadagnarsi ogni cosa.
> 
> ...



quoto
hai perfettamente ragione; l'unica cosa è, come sostenuto poco fa da Caressa a Sky , le possibilità di riuscita (inteso come recupero del giocatore, perché l'affare sembra fatto) sono del 20-30%, ma a questo punto cosa ci rimettiamo?nulla


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Agosto 2015)

...e pensare che ibra doveva essere la cigliegina sulla torta....sto male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dirò un'eresia, ma piuttosto che vedere Matri indossare la maglia della mia squadra, preferisco prendere Balotelli (gratis) e vendere il mitra una volta per tutte.


----------



## Maximo (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli non ci starebbe mai a fare la riserva, vorebbe giocare titolare e non farebbe che rovinare lo spogliatoio. Le mele marce lasciamole dove stanno. 

Comunque le colpe di mercati in passato fallimentari (per quest'anno è troppo presto esprimersi), e di acquisti di ex giocatori con stipendi faraonici vengono dall'alto ed hanno un nome ed un cognome, vediamo se si capidce dalle iniziali A.G.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Agosto 2015)

Operazione da manicomio, tipica di una società che si muove senza alcun criterio logico.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, certi termini fanno molto più male di parolacce e bestemmie soprattutto per chi ne capisce il vero senso...
> 
> Assolutamente a favore di vietarne l'uso... Usiamo un po' di fantasia per favore...
> 
> Che ne dici @Admin?




Segnalate i messaggi che ritenete offensivi. Non possiamo controllare tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2015)

Dai, ma avete ancora dubbi? Tra i 90 milioni spesi a caso e questa ultima follia da celebrolesi, e' tutto un chiaro piano interno per distruggere il Milan prima che Bee prenda la maggioranza e siluri Galliani e i suoi amici. Sempre che il Bee non cambi idea dopo queste idiozie e ci mandi a quel paese.


----------



## DEJAN75 (23 Agosto 2015)

Per me Balotelli calcisticamente e' morto da 3 anni.

detto questo se e ripeto SE 

- Arriva cmq Ibra.
- Si e' certi di vendere Matri e Menez con Niang che stara' fuori tutto il girone di andata

una quarta punta ti serve.. non puoi fare il campionato solo con bacca Adriano e (speriamo) Ibra.

Ora siam tutti d'accordo che di quarte punte meglio di balotelli ce n'erano in giro... a iosa... pero' vista in quest'ottica di prenderlo gratis ed eventualmente gia a gennaio rimandarlo in terra d'albione (se come prevedo sara' il solito mario..) ci potrebbe anche stare....

pero ripeto... deve arrivare Ibra (e quella di mario deve essere solo una stecca per raiola) 
e devono essere ceduti sia matri che menez (che cmq con quell'ernia alla schiena starebbe fuori svariati mesi.. io l'ho avuta.. mi sono operato come lui e ne so qualcosa.. per quanto ne so anzi.. non so manco se tornera piu a giocare a certi livelli..) 

in questo caso... lui, come quarta punta, la potrei anche sopportare.... abbiamo cmq la garanzia che con miha questo non rovina ne spacca nessuno spogliatoio... alla prima cavolata lo manda in tribuna e a gennaio tanti saluti...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Per me Balotelli calcisticamente e' morto da 3 anni.
> 
> detto questo se e ripeto SE
> 
> ...



Ma Cerci e Niang sono soprammobili, fatemi capire?


----------



## Maximo (23 Agosto 2015)

Spero che tu abbia ragione, comunque di attaccanti mi sembra che il Milan ne abbia fin troppi, hai citato Menez e Matri ma c'è anche Cerci che sinceramente nel Milan che sta prendendo forma non so proprio dove possa giocare. Mentre come diciamo tutti da tempo il problema è in mezzo al campo, non oso pensare cosa possa succedere se dovesse venire un raffreddore a De Jong


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2015)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Per me Balotelli calcisticamente e' morto da 3 anni.
> 
> detto questo se e ripeto SE
> 
> ...



*No parole censurate per piacere*


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

E comunque questo prestito è totalmente privo di senso anche per il fatto che siamo una squadra in ricostruzione e che deve ritrovare un'identità. Che senso ha prendere un giocatore per un anno???


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Agosto 2015)

Ormai sappiamo tutti gli interessi economici dietro ad ogni operazione "strana". Se la società (silvio e barbara) avvallano per l'ennesima volta operazioni speculative personali, il dato tecnico e sportivo è irrilevante.

Di balotelli ne abbiamo parlato ampiamente. Di nuovo non c'è nulla se non il discorso sopra citato.


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Agosto 2015)

ahh, per carità...


----------



## Tizio (23 Agosto 2015)

Ad Ottobre sará titolare.

Il Balo del primo anno rossonero da le piste sia a Bacca che ad Adriano.


----------



## sabato (23 Agosto 2015)

Se arriva e per caso ci fa vincere il derby,
sai quanti........

Quando ha giocato nel Milan ha fatto solo bene,
del Liverpool....me ne frego!


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



Questa frase doveva essere per Ibra!


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

cioe' vi lamentate di balotelli a gratis al posto di matri in PANCHINA ?
con sinisa o si allena duro o neanche ci va in panchina

ps menez non consideratelo , niang potrebbe rientrare nel 2016


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Prendono Balotelli perchè, a livello mediatico, se ne parlerà tantissimo. E questo parlare metterà a tacere il fallimento sul fronte Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Agosto 2015)

E se Balotelli dovesse tornare a giocare bene e segnasse 20 gol quest'anno?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendono Balotelli perchè, a livello mediatico, se ne parlerà tantissimo. E questo parlare metterà a tacere il fallimento sul fronte Ibrahimovic.



Non penso, è il loro tentativo, ma non ce la faranno questa volta.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Ad Ottobre sará titolare.
> 
> Il Balo del primo anno rossonero da le piste sia a Bacca che ad Adriano.



La tecnica di Bacca non mi sembra tanto inferiore. L'impegno che hanno Bacca e Adriano surclassa nettamente l'inettitudine del non giocatore


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E se Balotelli dovesse tornare a giocare bene e segnasse 20 gol quest'anno?



Se Balotelli si impegnerà, farà il suo è lotterà per noi e farà anche un solo gol in tutto il campionato lo sosterrò come tutti gli altri che si sbattono e lavorano.


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Agosto 2015)

.
[MENTION=2298]pablog1585[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

E' uno scherzo. Io mi tengo Matri, Balotelli è un ex giocatore da un anno ed è un problema per lo spogliatoio. Ma dove vogliamo arrivare...Fatto sta che è chiaro che Ibra dobbiamo scordarcelo, ma io non ci ho mai creduto veramente.


----------



## Doctore (23 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E se Balotelli dovesse tornare a giocare bene e segnasse 20 gol quest'anno?



Continuerò a chiedere le dimissioni di galliani per lo stupro aggravato all ac Milan in questi ultimi 7/8 anni...anche con un eventuale scudetto e 50 goal di balotelli.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Intanto su instagram lo stanno sommergendo di commenti negativi (ma ci sono anche i positivi, purtroppo...).


----------



## koti (23 Agosto 2015)

Che poi cosa diavolo ci incastra Balotelli in un sistema di gioco come quello di Mihajlovic dove gli attaccanti devono sacrificarsi e fare tanto lavoro? Questo letteralmente PASSEGGIA.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' uno scherzo. Io mi tengo Matri, Balotelli è un ex giocatore da un anno ed è un problema per lo spogliatoio. Ma dove vogliamo arrivare...*Fatto sta che è chiaro che Ibra dobbiamo scordarcelo*, ma io non ci ho mai creduto veramente.



Può darsi che risolvere la situazione di Balotelli al Liverpool sia la tassa Raiola per Zlatan.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma non è questione di 20 gol. Qui si sognava Ibrahimovic invece, a fine Agosto, ci ritroviamo con Balotelli. Uno messo fuori rosa dal Liverpool e rispedito a casa da Conte dopo mezzo allenamento.

Poi, comunque, è possibile che con i nostri acquisti si parli sempre e comunque di "se..."?


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di 20 gol. Qui si sognava Ibrahimovic invece, a fine Agosto, ci ritroviamo con Balotelli. Uno messo fuori rosa dal Liverpool e rispedito a casa da Conte dopo mezzo allenamento.
> 
> Poi, comunque, è possibile che con i nostri acquisti si parli sempre e comunque di "se..."?


possiamo pure sognare messi , dipende da ibra venire
non e' detto che balo non sia una cosa positiva anche x ibra
panchina , deve allenarsi duro , preferisco entri lui non matri


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di 20 gol. Qui si sognava Ibrahimovic invece, a fine Agosto, ci ritroviamo con Balotelli. Uno messo fuori rosa dal Liverpool e rispedito a casa da Conte dopo mezzo allenamento.
> 
> Poi, comunque, è possibile che con i nostri acquisti si parli sempre e comunque di "se..."?


Ma io infatti sono contrarissimo. Non capisco come faccia la gente ad accettare un ritorno di Balotelli (e magari erano gli stessi che accusavano i tifosi di "Bonaventurizzarsi"). Ora siamo una squadra che ha soldi e che quindi deve investire per vincere e non per tirare a campare ed uno come Balotelli non ti fa vincere NULLA.


----------



## ps18ps (23 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Che poi cosa diavolo ci incastra Balotelli in un sistema di gioco come quello di Mihajlovic dove gli attaccanti devono sacrificarsi e fare tanto lavoro? Questo letteralmente PASSEGGIA.



concordo totalmente. purtroppo balotelli ha fallito ovunque perchè non si impegna, pensa che tutto gli sia dovuto e appena le cose non vanno bene litiga con tutti e si fa espellere. un giocatore così è deleterio.


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma io infatti sono contrarissimo. Non capisco come faccia la gente ad accettare un ritorno di Balotelli (e magari erano gli stessi che accusavano i tifosi di "Bonaventurizzarsi"). Ora siamo una squadra che ha soldi e che quindi deve investire per vincere e non per tirare a campare ed uno come Balotelli non ti fa vincere NULLA.


non e' un investimento e' la quinta punta a gratis
se non lo sopportate x altro ok ma ha dato al milan + di matri cerci niang destro sommati , a gratis e' ok x me


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Agosto 2015)

Il problema di Balotelli è che è irrecuperabile come professionista. E quindi, avere Balotelli in squadra, non è solo irrilevante, ma proprio un costo, in quanto destabilizza qualsiasi spogliatoio, si fa più nemici che amici, attira e crea energie negative. Non a caso, è stato spesso spedito in tribuna, possibilmente il più lontano possibile dalla squadra.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non riesco a capire le personne che sarebbero favorevoli al suo ritorno... stiamo parlando di un giocatore, anzi di un ex giocatore, che ha fallito ovunque dove ha giocato, tatticamente stupido e non solo tatticamente... Io tengo matri tutta la vita piuttosto di rivedere balotelli con la maglia del milan, almeno lui s'impegna. Spero proprio che tutto questo sia solo una buffala... altrimenti siamo messi proprio male!!



C'è una piccola differenza: Matri ok bravissimo ragazzo ma non segna neanche a piangere ,Balo testa di zucchina ma gol a raffica rigori procurati e realizzati,che facciamo?
scelgo il secondo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Agosto 2015)

Dire che devono vergognarsi è riduttivo. Tiferò contro in tutti i pezzi di partita in cui metterà piede in campo questo schifoso.


----------



## Principe (23 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dire che devono vergognarsi è riduttivo. Tiferò contro in tutti i pezzi di partita in cui metterà piede in campo questo schifoso.



La colpa non è sua ma dell'uomo che sta distruggendo il Milan ovvero Galliani . Nessuno a parte lui avrebbe mai pensato a Balotelli .


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> non e' un investimento e' la quinta punta a gratis
> se non lo sopportate x altro ok ma ha dato al milan + di matri cerci niang destro sommati , a gratis e' ok x me


Non è il fatto che è quinta punta o meno. La vergogna è il fatto che questo essere venga ancora considerato nel calcio che conta e soprattutto da parte nostra. Giustamente, è un grande affare avere una quinta punta che guadagna 6 MILIONI, gli altri che hai citato non arrivano neanche a 3 ciascuno.


----------



## eldero (23 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> C'è una piccola differenza: Matri ok bravissimo ragazzo ma non segna neanche a piangere ,Balo testa di zucchina ma gol a raffica rigori procurati e realizzati,che facciamo?
> scelgo il secondo



Gol a raffica?!?!


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi, con tutto il dovuto rispetto, non capisco come facciate a pensare che Balotelli possa ancora esplodere, o anche che possa risultare in qualche modo utile.
La logica del "meno peggio" ricordiamoci che è quella che ci ha portato alla rovina. Non è che perchè è meno peggio di Matri (ma dove poi? A Fifa o Pes), allora è un buon acquisto.
Durante l'ultima stagione, quando sul forum ci si interrogava sul futuro di Balotelli, erano tutti concordi nel dire che gli unici pazzi che avrebbero potuto offrirgli un contratto stavano in Cina, in America o negli Emirati. Ci sbagliavamo...ce n'era uno a Forte dei Marmi...


----------



## pennyhill (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Galliani intervistato da Sky commenta: “Non commento nulla, non posso commentare. Comunque, come dice Venditti, ‘certi amori non finiscono. Fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano’… Io e il presidente siamo persone romantiche”*



Con il passare degli anni Balotelli l'ho visto sempre meno interessato al calcio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, con tutto il dovuto rispetto, non capisco come facciate a pensare che Balotelli possa ancora esplodere, o anche che possa risultare in qualche modo utile.
> *La logica del "meno peggio" ricordiamoci che è quella che ci ha portato alla rovina.* Non è che perchè è meno peggio di Matri (ma dove poi? A Fifa o Pes), allora è un buon acquisto.
> Durante l'ultima stagione, quando sul forum ci si interrogava sul futuro di Balotelli, erano tutti concordi nel dire che gli unici pazzi che avrebbero potuto offrirgli un contratto stavano in Cina, in America o negli Emirati. Ci sbagliavamo...ce n'era uno a Forte dei Marmi...


Quotone. Ora che abbiamo i soldi, dobbiamo pensare alla logica dei "più forti", quella dei "meno peggio" lasciamole alla Sampdoria, che ha preso un giocatore "meno peggio" di Balotelli che è Cassano, ma non per questo dobbiamo prenderlo noi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2015)

Imbarazzante. Capisco non prendere Ibrahimovic, ma ripiegare su Balotelli è scandaloso. Il suo posto era in una squadra come la Sampdoria o la Lazio, che non aspirano certo a diventare grandi, o comunque non come questo nuovo corso del Milan. Da metà classifica, questa è la sua realtà.
Se arriverà mi dovrò sforzare nel sostenerlo, perchè la mia filosofia è quella di sostenere sempre e comunque un giocatore rossonero in campo, però rimane la delusione.


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è il fatto che è quinta punta o meno. La vergogna è il fatto che questo essere venga ancora considerato nel calcio che conta e soprattutto da parte nostra. Giustamente, è un grande affare avere una quinta punta che guadagna 6 MILIONI, gli altri che hai citato non arrivano neanche a 3 ciascuno.


ma che importa ? con sinisa o fa cio' che deve fare o sta' a casa
anche io ho perplessita' ma vedo sempre il mezzo pieno


----------



## neversayconte (23 Agosto 2015)

organizziamo qualcosa sotto casa milan domani. 
facciamo un flash mob, qualcosa. 
come i tifosi dell'inter a gennaio per lo scambio guarin-wcnic.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma che importa ? con sinisa o fa cio' che deve fare o sta' a casa
> anche io ho perplessita' ma vedo sempre il mezzo pieno


No, mi dispiace. E' una cosa di cui vergognarsi che un qualsiasi club di serie A, pensi ancora a prendere uno come Balotelli.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La tecnica di Bacca non mi sembra tanto inferiore. L'impegno che hanno Bacca e Adriano surclassa nettamente l'inettitudine del non giocatore



Quoto. Meglio un Bacca e un Adriano, giocatori che corrono e si fanno il mazzo, che cento Balotelli.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> non e' un investimento e' la quinta punta a gratis
> se non lo sopportate x altro ok ma ha dato al milan + di matri cerci niang destro sommati , a gratis e' ok x me



Scusa eh, ma la quinta punta poteva farla anche al Liverpool. Raiola lo porta al Milan per fargli scaldare la panchina? Se ciao


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Immagino se una roba del genere stesse accadendo a Madrid...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Poi si lamentano se i tifosi fischiano Cerci. Ma per dio, una folla inferocita dovrebbe presentarsi a Milanello e ribaltargli le macchine con loro dentro... Si lamentano pure


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Poi si lamentano se i tifosi fischiano Cerci. Ma per dio, una folla inferocita dovrebbe presentarsi a Milanello e ribaltargli le macchine con loro dentro... Si lamentano pure



Immagina se sta farsa fosse successa alla Roma. Praticamente Trigoria sarebbe già in fiamme, altro che Nerone


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Come impegno e professionalità non c'è alcun dubbio che preferisco tenermi Matri. Che poi non ha mai piagnucolato ed è un uomo vero. Come riserva ha dimostrato di funzionare bene a Torino. Non vedo tutta questa necessità di cacciare Alessandro.


----------



## Patryipe (23 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con il passare degli anni Balotelli l'ho visto sempre meno interessato al calcio.



Ma infatti questo basta e avanza per non prenderlo. Stiamo parlando di uno che è fuori rosa, che cosa fa? Si allena a testa bassa in silenzio per convincere qualcuno a dargli un'altra chance? Figuriamoci, passa le giornate a fare boiate e postare sui social. Non gliene frega nulla di fare il professionista e dedicarsi al calcio.

No grazie. Anche in presisto gratuito con l'ingaggio interamente pagato dal Liverpool sarebbe dannoso per l'ambiente.


----------



## vota DC (23 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> C'è una piccola differenza: Matri ok bravissimo ragazzo ma non segna neanche a piangere ,Balo testa di zucchina ma gol a raffica rigori procurati e realizzati,che facciamo?
> scelgo il secondo



Matri non è che non segna. E' che non sa fare niente. Meno persino di Pazzini che qualche numero in più sapeva farlo. Come attaccante è a livello di Nocerino che però è incursore.
Se però vogliamo parlare di gol Matri in un campionato ne ha fatti 20 in 32 partite, Balotelli ne ha fatti 18 in 41 nella sua migliore annata e contando pure i rigori!


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come impegno e professionalità non c'è alcun dubbio che preferisco tenermi Matri. Che poi non ha mai piagnucolato ed è un uomo vero. Come riserva ha dimostrato di funzionare bene a Torino. Non vedo tutta questa necessità di cacciare Alessandro.



.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Agosto 2015)

non la vedo un'operazione così dannosa,sinceramente : penso che in società abbiano realizzato come non sia possibile strappare Ibra al Psg,inoltre l'infortunio di Niang e soprattutto la ricaduta di Menez li han costretti a tornare sul mercato delle punte (Matri e Cerci non offrono garanzie come alternative alla coppia titolare Bacca-L.Adriano).
Balo verrà a fare la terza punta fino a quando rientreranno Menez e Niang,presumibilmente a gennaio. 
Sarà una scommessa a basso costo e sinceramente non vedo occasioni migliori sul mercato,dove ormai le grandi punte si sono mosse.

Leggo di un "dualismo" con Matri,ma credo che sia lui che Cerci rimarranno fino a gennaio


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E se Balotelli dovesse tornare a giocare bene e segnasse 20 gol quest'anno?



E se Bonera quest'anno faceva un campionato ai livelli di Baresi? 

Tanto per la cronaca: Balotelli in una stagione (considerando anche le coppe!!) 20 gol non li ha mai fatti


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Quotone. Ora che abbiamo i soldi, dobbiamo pensare alla logica dei "più forti", quella dei "meno peggio" lasciamole alla Sampdoria, che ha preso un giocatore "meno peggio" di Balotelli che è Cassano e, ma non per questo dobbiamo prenderlo noi.



Infatti. Poi in questo caso Balotelli è meno peggio di Matri solo ai videogames. Chiedetelo a Conte o ad Allegri se come riserva silenziosa, che si impegna e che ogni tanto provi a buttare dentro per turn over o per recuperare un risultato preferivano avere Matri o Balotelli...
Questo è dannoso, non è utile in nessun modo...


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come impegno e professionalità non c'è alcun dubbio che preferisco tenermi Matri. Che poi non ha mai piagnucolato ed è un uomo vero. Come riserva ha dimostrato di funzionare bene a Torino. Non vedo tutta questa necessità di cacciare Alessandro.


Che poi nel suo ultimo anno al Milan Balotelli fece così schifo, che Allegri (nei mesi di ottobre-novembre prima dell'esonero di gennaio) per un certo periodo fece giocare Matri. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che poi nel suo ultimo anno al Milan Balotelli fece così schifo, che Allegri (nei mesi di ottobre-novembre prima dell'esonero di gennaio) per un certo periodo fece giocare Matri. Di cosa stiamo parlando?



Il dato più bello è che basta andare a vedere in Pianeta Calcio le ultime ''Balotellate'' e quanto tutti fossimo all'unanimità contro di lui. Era proprio l'unico calciatore che mai avremmo voluto vedere in questo Milan.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2015)

Operazione vergognosa. Spero sia la tassa per Ibra.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il dato più bello è che basta andare a vedere in Pianeta Calcio le ultime ''Balotellate'' e quanto tutti fossimo all'unanimità contro di lui. Era proprio l'unico calciatore che mai avremmo voluto vedere in questo Milan.


Resta il fatto che io stento a credere alla notizia. Al posto di Ibrahimovic dobbiamo prendere un centrocampista dai piedi buoni, punto.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che io stento a credere alla notizia. Al posto di Ibrahimovic dobbiamo prendere un centrocampista dai piedi buoni, punto.



Consiglio a tutti di visitare il Topic sui nuovi scarpini. Non capisco come farà a giocare a San Siro con una roba simile ai piedi.


----------



## Casnop (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come impegno e professionalità non c'è alcun dubbio che preferisco tenermi Matri. Che poi non ha mai piagnucolato ed è un uomo vero. Come riserva ha dimostrato di funzionare bene a Torino. Non vedo tutta questa necessità di cacciare Alessandro.



Già. Balotelli inutile. Non può giocare i primi 60 minuti, non ha coscienza tattica sufficiente a mandar giù il blocco di mansioni affidate dal tecnico ai suoi attaccanti. Non può d'altra parte giocare i rimanenti 30 minuti per sbrogliare matasse, alla Altafini, perché non accetterebbe questo ruolo molto part time. Il problema è che con la risonanza mediatica che gli appartiene giocherebbe in ogni caso il prima ed il dopo di ogni partita, inquinandone l'esito. Non è quello che vorremmo, non è quello che ci interessa. Attento, Sinisa, di Mourinho ce n'è uno solo.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Io sono sconvolta da quanta gente non disegnerebbe il suo ritorno. Non vi capisco, giuro.


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E se Bonera quest'anno faceva un campionato ai livelli di Baresi?
> 
> Tanto per la cronaca: Balotelli in una stagione (considerando anche le coppe!!) 20 gol non li ha mai fatti



non puoi accostare Bonera al Capitano: e' un'autentica bestemmia oltre che lesa maesta'


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io sono sconvolta da quanta gente non disegnerebbe il suo ritorno. Non vi capisco, giuro.



Arrivasse Ibrahimovic o un CC tecnico non potrebbe fregarmene di meno del suo ritorno. Ma spacciarlo come super colpo last minute e non prendere nessun altro è davvero disastroso. Oltretutto il fatto è che al di là del campo Mario influenza tantissimo l'ambiente in negativo e porta eccessiva mediaticità. Ritorneranno i servizi sulle Balotellate al Milan ecc e quando si parlerà di Milan si parlerà sempre di questo.


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

@ronaldinhogaucho80 i messaggi ti vengono cancellati perchè non rispetti le opinioni degli altri utenti. O ti moderi o vai fuori, ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (23 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo... voglio proprio vedere con che coraggio lo presenteranno in conferenza stampa. 
L'unica speranza rimasta è quella di una presunta tassa per Zlatan.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> perchè i miei messaggi a FAVORE di mario vengono cancellati mentre chi continua a insultare mario puo farlo tranquillamente???
> BALOTELLI è un grandissimo giocatore e un bravissimo ragazzo e NON CAPISCO perchè la gente gli vuole cosi male...
> NON HO PAROLE!!!
> 
> forza supermario noi tifosi veri ti aspettiamo e chi non ti vuole è perchè NON CAPISCE NULLA DI CALCIO!!!




Perchè scrivi parole censurate e non rispetti le idee altrui. Alla prossima parola censurata, come da regolamento, scatta il ban.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Agosto 2015)

finché non ufficializzano io spero ancora sia una trollata


----------



## ACM_Dennis (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> @ronaldinhogaucho80 i messaggi ti vengono cancellati perchè non rispetti le opinioni degli altri utenti. O ti moderi o vai fuori, ultimo avvertimento.



Sei serio?


----------



## smallball (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prendono Balotelli perchè, a livello mediatico, se ne parlerà tantissimo. E questo parlare metterà a tacere il fallimento sul fronte Ibrahimovic.



ho paura che sia cosi'


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

Operazione senza senso..se dovesse davvero accadere sarebbe agghiacciante..


----------



## patriots88 (23 Agosto 2015)

più che una tassa per Ibrahimovic (vedo utopistico un suo arrivo a questo punto con Bacca, LA e Balotelli già in rosa) mi auguro che sia un favore per avere quest'anno o il prossimo uno dei centrocampisti forti che rappresenta.

tipo l'armeno del dortmund è in scadenza 2017 o Matuidi


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io sono sconvolta da quanta gente non disegnerebbe il suo ritorno. Non vi capisco, giuro.



Io son sempre stato un suo fan. Ho scritto qualche messaggio scherzoso per rendere la situazione più vivibile perché veramente per tanti, anche capibile eh ANZI, l'acquisto di Mario è peggio di un'altra cessione di Kakà al Real. Obbiettivamente è l'acquisto più sbagliato potessimo mai fare, sono sbagliati i tempi, il contorno... tutto è sbagliato. Avessero preso Ibra e un fenomeno a centrocampo avrebbe cambiato il discorso, forse. Ma così è una presa in giro, un disastro pure a livello d'immagine


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2015)

Penso sia la tassa per ibra, dopo rodrigo ely. Poi ovviamente non ho la sfera di cristallo..


----------



## Casnop (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Arrivasse Ibrahimovic o un CC tecnico non potrebbe fregarmene di meno del suo ritorno. Ma spacciarlo come super colpo last minute e non prendere nessun altro è davvero disastroso. Oltretutto il fatto è che al di là del campo Mario influenza tantissimo l'ambiente in negativo e porta eccessiva mediaticità. Ritorneranno i servizi sulle Balotellate al Milan ecc e quando si parlerà di Milan si parlerà sempre di questo.


Il problema è proprio questo. Se non va bene, non è facile trattarlo come un Matri qualsiasi e metterlo in panchina. Matri si acquieta, Balotelli proprio in quel momento si accende. E non dimentichiamo tutta la stampa che lo ha pompato una intera carriera, accentuando le sue mattane perché portavano audience, ed a cui non pare vero di usarlo per colpire indirettamente il progetto tecnico del Milan al suo nascere. No, non va bene.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque, una cosa è chiara: con questa società gli abbonamenti allo stadio vanno sempre fatti (o non fatti) a mercato chiuso.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Arrivasse Ibrahimovic o un CC tecnico.



Eh il fatto è che queste erano le due priorità!! E anche Mihajlovic lo sapeva. Non c'era nessun bisogno di prendere un altro attaccante che non sia Ibra. L'aggravante è che questo attaccante si chiami Balotelli e che si faccia un favore al Liverpool (quelli di Istanbul, non gente a caso) dopo che si era riusciti a rifilargli un pacco clamoroso.

Sono curioso di vedere come *Berlusconi* giustificherà l'acquisto. Lui che parlava di Ibrahimovic in contrasto con i francesi, invece Balotelli si è congedato benissimo dall'Italia


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2015)

Io vado un po contro quasi tutti e dico:1) Sinis ci ha parlato e gli ha detto chiaramente che sarà una riserva. 2) arriverebbe in prestito secco con metà ingaggio pagato 3) È davvero l'ultima possibilità x lui, e se la fallisce non è un problema nostro ma di altri.
Per me non avendo un cervello, non ci sono possibilità che si rinsavisca, ma noi davvero abbiamo poco da perdere.
alla prima Balotellata, fuori dalle palle.
ripeto fino alla nausea mi fido di Sinisa


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eh il fatto è che queste erano le due priorità!! E anche Mihajlovic lo sapeva. Non c'era nessun bisogno di prendere un altro attaccante che non sia Ibra. L'aggravante è che questo attaccante si chiami Balotelli e che si faccia un favore al Liverpool (quelli di Istanbul, non gente a caso) dopo che si era riusciti a rifilargli un pacco clamoroso.



Galliani. Penso basti come risposta.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, una cosa è chiara: con questa società gli abbonamenti allo stadio vanno sempre fatti (o non fatti) a mercato chiuso.



Chi fa l'abbonamento fidandosi di Galliani (magari pensando che gli avrebbe portato Ibra) si merita veramente Balotelli, mi spiace dirlo ma è così. Inconcepibile dare fiducia al diavolo in cravatta gialla


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Penso sia la tassa per ibra, dopo rodrigo ely. Poi ovviamente non ho la sfera di cristallo..



Mi sembra che le tasse di questo calciomercato siano decisamente eccessive, rinnovo di Abate, Rodrigo Ely, Balotelli... 
per prendere José Mauri abbiamo dovuto stipendiare il fratello (e lo stesso José Mauri non è detto che non vada via in prestito)... abbiamo più tasse che giocatori in rosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io vado un po contro quasi tutti e dico:1) Sinis ci ha parlato e gli ha detto chiaramente che sarà una riserva. 2) arriverebbe in prestito secco con metà ingaggio pagato 3) È davvero l'ultima possibilità x lui, e *se la fallisce non è un problema nostro ma di altri*.
> Per me non avendo un cervello, non ci sono possibilità che si rinsavisca, ma noi davvero abbiamo poco da perdere.
> alla prima Balotellata, fuori dalle palle.
> ripeto fino alla nausea mi fido di Sinisa


Se fallisce è un problema nostro perché quell'altro demonio di Raiola come minimo ottiene un quinquennale a 4/5 milioni di euro l'anno, come minimo.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> C'è una piccola differenza: Matri ok bravissimo ragazzo ma non segna neanche a piangere ,Balo testa di zucchina ma gol a raffica rigori procurati e realizzati,che facciamo?
> scelgo il secondo



si infatti a liverpool ha fatto gol a raffica... me ne frego dei gol di Balo, lui non è da milan, non è un giocatore di calcio punto. vederlo giocare m' irrita, anzi vederlo continuamente trotterellare in campo e buttarsi per terra... per lui a calcio non sa giocare.


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che le tasse di questo calciomercato siano decisamente eccessive, rinnovo di Abate, Rodrigo Ely, Balotelli...
> per prendere José Mauri abbiamo dovuto stipendiare il fratello (e lo stesso José Mauri non è detto che non vada via in prestito)... abbiamo più tasse che giocatori in rosa



Eppure è così.. da quello che so io, balotelli non esclude ibra.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Il club più titolato al mondo...

A volte mi chiedo come diavolo ci siamo riusciti con questi condottieri.

Su un documentario di rai Tre gli americani , dopo la sua morte, chiesero un poco di materia grigia del cervello di hitler per studiare un eventuale malattia mentale..

Ai nostri gli americani non chiedono nulla, 
Non hanno proprio il cervello


----------



## Victorss (23 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Eppure è così.. da quello che so io, balotelli non esclude ibra. Quello che dice sky al momento non è attendibile.



Sì e cosa facciamo la collezione di attaccanti?
Bacca, Luiz adriano, Matri, Cerci, Balotelli, Ibra, Niang, Menez.
8 attaccanti per due posti?
Mettiamo che riusciamo a liberarci di Matri e Cerci sono comunque 6 attaccanti per due posti ed avendo solo campionato e coppa italia sono troppi.


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se fallisce è un problema nostro perché quell'altro demonio di Raiola come minimo ottiene un quinquennale a 4/5 milioni di euro l'anno, come minimo.



Io infatti parlavo che non mi scandekizzerei x un prestito secco e mezzo ingaggio pagato, in qualunque altra condizione sarebbe davvero da pazzi. Compreso se ce lo regalano e gli paghiamo noi lo stipendio, perché dovresti cmq dargli almeno 5 milioni e questo sarebbe da manicomio


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io sono sconvolta da quanta gente non disegnerebbe il suo ritorno. Non vi capisco, giuro.



Io invece non capisco quelli che preferiscono "l'uomo vero" Matri..

Della sua vita privata.. della sua testa possono dire tutto quello che vogliono, quello che mi interessa, quello che so è che al Milan ha fatto bene, 30 reti in 50 partite.. so che sul campo anche con i sui difetti ne ha sempre datto tutto per nostra maglia, poi non ha mica ucciso nessuno..

Io sto con Mario!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece non capisco quelli che preferiscono "l'uomo vero" Matri..
> 
> Della sua vita privata.. della sua testa possono dire tutto quello che vogliono, quello che mi interessa, quello che so è che al Milan ha fatto bene, 30 reti in 50 partite.. so che sul campo anche con i sui difetti ne ha sempre datto tutto per nostra maglia, poi non ha mica ucciso nessuno..
> 
> Io sto con Mario!


Quello che so è che Mario è addirittura peggiorato da quando se n'è andato, al Liverpool non ha fatto un benemerito accidenti di nulla. Non si può nemmeno dire "ma sta migliorando", "vedo segni di miglioramento", no, perché non è così, è una continua parabola discendente ma noi ancora lo vogliamo, come capre ancora andiamo dietro ai sui tweet, ancora ci divertiamo a vedere quel suo muso stupido ed ignorante.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Agosto 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Eppure è così.. da quello che so io, balotelli non esclude ibra.



Ë una tua supposizione ?io ho paura che numericamente si escludano..tecnicamente ovvio che non si può dire lo stesso,Balo dovrebbe solo portare la borsa ad un giocatore come ibra....
Una cosa che non ho capito ë dovre andrebbe matri...


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ë una tua supposizione ?io ho paura che numericamente si escludano..tecnicamente ovvio che non si può dire lo stesso,Balo dovrebbe solo portare la borsa ad un giocatore come ibra....
> Una cosa che non ho capito ë dovre andrebbe matri...



Si parla di Lazio, al momento nulla di concreto, però.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

50 pagine di topic in poco più di 12 ore. Su internet e nelle trasmissioni calcistiche non si parla d'altro. 

Hanno fatto bingo. Balotelli azzera Ibra sotto il profilo mediatico. Nessuno parlerà più del fallimento nella trattativa Ibrahimovic.


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2015)

Ma dato tutto con la nostra maglia cosa???? Questo ha camminato SEMPRE in campo, pascolato costantemente. Anche nelle partite dove il rigore o la giocata che riesce una volta all'anno risolveva la partita non faceva una sega! Camminava e basta per il campo, si lamentava quando non riceveva il pallone, non si smarcava mai. Fermo e palla nei piedi, STOP! L'unico giocatore al mondo autorizzato a giocare in quel modo è Ibra, perché poi la palla la mette dove gli pare e non gliela togli se non con le cannonate, non Balotelli che tre volte su quattro la palla la spreca.


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Ë una tua supposizione ?io ho paura che numericamente si escludano..tecnicamente ovvio che non si può dire lo stesso,Balo dovrebbe solo portare la borsa ad un giocatore come ibra....
> Una cosa che non ho capito ë dovre andrebbe matri...



E' ovvio che gente come matri, cerci e forse honda partirebbe. Non è proprio una mia supposizione, però ci sono stati alcuni segnali inequivocabili ultimamente. Anche la stessa giornalista svedese amica di zlatan, se ne uscita con dichiarazioni pesanti. Poi occhio che la voglia di fama gioca brutti scherzi.. però io rimango fiducioso


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 50 pagine di topic in poco più di 12 ore. Su internet e nelle trasmissioni calcistiche non si parla d'altro.
> 
> Hanno fatto bingo. Balotelli azzera Ibra sotto il profilo mediatico. Nessuno parlerà più del fallimento nella trattativa *Ibrahimovic*.



Ogni volta che leggo quel nome, dopo oggi, è come se subissi un For The Watch


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Si parla di Lazio, al momento nulla di concreto, però.



Io ieri ho sentito tare e ha escluso l arrivo di nuovi giocatori,ancora di più ora che hanno richiamato mauri.
Io matri comunque indipendentemente ma Balo lo regalerei in accoppiata con cerci...giocatori inutili


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello che so è che Mario è addirittura peggiorato da quando se n'è andato, al Liverpool non ha fatto un benemerito accidenti di nulla. Non si può nemmeno dire "ma sta migliorando", "vedo segni di miglioramento", no, perché non è così, è una continua parabola discendente ma noi ancora lo vogliamo, come capre ancora andiamo dietro ai sui tweet, ancora ci divertiamo a vedere quel suo muso stupido ed ignorante.



Non dico sia migliorato, quello che ha fatto al Liverpool semplicemente non so.. quello che dico merita altra opportunita perche da noi sul campo ne ha fatto sempre bene


----------



## Pamparulez (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Segnalate i messaggi che ritenete offensivi. Non possiamo controllare tutto.



Mi è stato modificato un post in cui ho usato il termine cancro. Credo che TUTTI (purtroppo) ci abbiamo avuto a che fare nella vita privata, da vicino o da lontano. Ma proibire di usare questo termine lo trovo ridicolo, ma soprattutto offensivo dell'intelligenza degli utenti.
Altrimenti che facciamo.. Scriviamo a giornali e radio di abolire l'oroscopo perchè c'è il cancro?!  Le parole vanno contestualizzate dai..


----------



## Pamparulez (23 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo ovunque viene dato per certo.. Spero solo si rendano conto che stanno aizzando il popolo rossonero contro la società.. E di conseguenza contro la squadra...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non dico sia migliorato, quello che ha fatto al Liverpool semplicemente non so.. quello che dico merita altra opportunita perche da noi sul campo ne ha fatto sempre bene


Non merita un accidente di nulla, è in parabola discendente da quando è all'Inter e al Liverpool ha toccato il fondo, l'ha toccato e l'ha iniziato a scavare, non ci sono santi. È un decerebrato, non capisce assolutamente nulla ma quante chance dovrebbe avere? L'ha avuta al City, l'ha avuta al Milan, l'ha avuta al Liverpool? Ancora? Quante gliene vogliamo dare? Ci fermeremo mai, prima o poi?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Agosto 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma dato tutto con la nostra maglia cosa???? Questo ha camminato SEMPRE in campo, pascolato costantemente. Anche nelle partite dove il rigore o la giocata che riesce una volta all'anno risolveva la partita non faceva una sega! Camminava e basta per il campo, si lamentava quando non riceveva il pallone, non si smarcava mai. Fermo e palla nei piedi, STOP! L'unico giocatore al mondo autorizzato a giocare in quel modo è Ibra, perché poi la palla la mette dove gli pare e non gliela togli se non con le cannonate, non Balotelli che tre volte su quattro la palla la spreca.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ma dato tutto con la nostra maglia cosa???? Questo ha camminato SEMPRE in campo, pascolato costantemente. Anche nelle partite dove il rigore o la giocata che riesce una volta all'anno risolveva la partita non faceva una sega! Camminava e basta per il campoa.



30 reti in 50 partite caminando, poi si con Sinisa corre un po'...


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Mi è stato modificato un post in cui ho usato il termine cancro. Credo che TUTTI (purtroppo) ci abbiamo avuto a che fare nella vita privata, da vicino o da lontano. Ma proibire di usare questo termine lo trovo ridicolo, ma soprattutto offensivo dell'intelligenza degli utenti.
> Altrimenti che facciamo.. Scriviamo a giornali e radio di abolire l'oroscopo perchè c'è il cancro?! &#55357;&#56841; Le parole vanno contestualizzate dai..


.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 30 reti in 50 partite caminando, poi si con Sinisa corre un po'...



Quanti rigori?


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quanti rigori?



In % piu o meno gli stessi di Zlatan da noi


----------



## Pamparulez (23 Agosto 2015)

E pensare che ci lamentavano di Soriano accidenti se sanno come farsi odiare Galliani e Berlusconi(quello che 12 mesi fa chiamava Balotelli mela marcia)


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> Di Marzio: già oggi potrebbe arrivare la decisione finale per il ritorno di Balotelli. Ibrahimovic è una suggestione destinata a restare tale.
> 
> ...



Non lo voglio. Non ha la testa calcistica neanche per fare difesa e contropiede come vorrebbe Mihajlovic. Porta un sacco di casino già solo con le scemenze che posta sui social. Condor maledetto, maledetto! Conosce gli ex o i giocatori dei soliti tre/quattro procuratori. Non finirà mai quest'incubo, mai!


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 50 pagine di topic in poco più di 12 ore. Su internet e nelle trasmissioni calcistiche non si parla d'altro.
> 
> Hanno fatto bingo. Balotelli azzera Ibra sotto il profilo mediatico. Nessuno parlerà più del fallimento nella trattativa Ibrahimovic.



perchè prendere balotelli è un successo? Ci sono più insulti per questo acquisto che per il fallimento di ibra.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In % piu o meno gli stessi di Zlatan da noi



Dai... per favore...


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 50 pagine di topic in poco più di 12 ore. Su internet e nelle trasmissioni calcistiche non si parla d'altro.
> 
> Hanno fatto bingo. Balotelli azzera Ibra sotto il profilo mediatico. Nessuno parlerà più del fallimento nella trattativa Ibrahimovic.



Sgamati! E alla grande!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quanti rigori?


10 rigori e 4 punizioni, praticamente in un anno e mezzo ha segnato 16 goal su azione.


----------



## Pamparulez (23 Agosto 2015)

Ho letto ora che il Liverpool pagherebbe"in parte" i 5,2 mln di sterline() che balotelli percepisce di stipendio. Assurdo anche solo pagare 1mln l anno a questo individuo... Ma arrivare a dargli 5/6 mln (lordi) mi fa innervosire... Poi non hanno soldi per un regista?!?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Comunque prendetemi per pazzo ma io continuo a non crederci, è troppo insensato, Galliani è incompetente ma non è demente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> In % piu o meno gli stessi di Zlatan da noi


In percentuale? 30 goal, di cui 10 rigori, quindi il 33%, se poi aggiungiamo le punizioni(4), abbiamo praticamente il 45% di goal su calcio piazzato.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In percentuale? 30 goal, di cui 10 rigori, quindi il 33%, se poi aggiungiamo le punizioni(4), abbiamo praticamente il 45% di goal su calcio piazzato.



Ma poi non sussiste proprio il paragone con Zlatan. Si muoveva per tutto il campo e faceva anche segnare...


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma poi non sussiste proprio il paragone con Zlatan. Si muoveva per tutto il campo e faceva anche segnare...



Non è un paragone, vedi la domanda e vedi i numeri..


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque prendetemi per pazzo ma io continuo a non crederci, è troppo insensato, Galliani è incompetente ma non è demente.



Ne sono convinto anche io, non arriva.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In percentuale? 30 goal, di cui 10 rigori, quindi il 33%, se poi aggiungiamo le punizioni(4), abbiamo praticamente il 45% di goal su calcio piazzato.



Ma che c'entrano le punizioni? 

Quindi se un attaccante segna 38 gol su punizione e zero su azione è mediocre?


----------



## Isao (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche se non fosse un giocatore ormai perso, non lo rivorrei solo solo per il clamore mediatico. Deleterio. Insopportabile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quindi se un attaccante segna 38 gol su punizione e zero su azione è mediocre?


Bello rigirarsi la frittata. Vogliamo parlare di tutte le partite in cui ha camminato, senza fare un accidente? Però ha segnato tirando ogni tanto, perché soltanto il tiro ha, e va bene così. Vogliamo parlare di tutti i problemi che crea fuori dal campo? Voglio parlare del fatto che al Liverpool nemmeno più il goal ha trovato ma ha collezionato soltanto presenze a caso senza concludere nulla? Cioè, davvero mi state difendendo Balotelli calciatore?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Agosto 2015)

Uno più scarso no??


----------



## O Animal (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bello rigirarsi la frittata. Vogliamo parlare di tutte le partite in cui ha camminato, senza fare un accidente? Però ha segnato tirando ogni tanto, perché soltanto il tiro ha, e va bene così. Vogliamo parlare di tutti i problemi che crea fuori dal campo? Voglio parlare del fatto che al Liverpool nemmeno più il goal ha trovato ma ha collezionato soltanto presenze a caso senza concludere nulla? Cioè, davvero mi state difendendo Balotelli calciatore?



A dire il vero nei pochi spezzoni di partita con il Liverpool l'ho visto correre e impegnarsi come non mai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A dire il vero nei pochi spezzoni di partita con il Liverpool l'ho visto correre e impegnarsi come non mai...


Vabbe Animà, se me lo difendi pure tu getto la spugna, sto combattendo contro i mulini a vento... si è impegnato talmente tanto che a Liverpool non lo vogliono più vedere.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bello rigirarsi la frittata. Vogliamo parlare di tutte le partite in cui ha camminato, senza fare un accidente? Però ha segnato tirando ogni tanto, perché soltanto il tiro ha, e va bene così. Vogliamo parlare di tutti i problemi che crea fuori dal campo? Voglio parlare del fatto che al Liverpool nemmeno più il goal ha trovato ma ha collezionato soltanto presenze a caso senza concludere nulla? Cioè, davvero mi state difendendo Balotelli calciatore?



E oltre ciò va detto che è impossibile incastrarlo in un sistema di gioco. Se si parla di Menez come anarchico qui si va oltre. Non centra nulla col pressing e la difesa degli attaccanti che chiede Mihajlovic. Non ha inserimento, non ha dribbling in velocità, non ha ripartenza, non ha nulla a parte il tiro. Tanto vale riprendere Ronaldinho che cammina tanto quanto lui ma almeno valorizza il gioco di squadra con tecnica e visione.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bello rigirarsi la frittata. Vogliamo parlare di tutte le partite in cui ha camminato, senza fare un accidente? Però ha segnato tirando ogni tanto, perché soltanto il tiro ha, e va bene così. Vogliamo parlare di tutti i problemi che crea fuori dal campo? Voglio parlare del fatto che al Liverpool nemmeno più il goal ha trovato ma ha collezionato soltanto presenze a caso senza concludere nulla? Cioè, davvero mi state difendendo Balotelli calciatore?



quoto


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbe Animà, se me lo difendi pure tu getto la spugna, sto combattendo contro i mulini a vento... si è impegnato talmente tanto che a Liverpool non lo vogliono più vedere.



Neanche la tribuna. Messo fuori rosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bello rigirarsi la frittata. Vogliamo parlare di tutte le partite in cui ha camminato, senza fare un accidente? Però ha segnato tirando ogni tanto, perché soltanto il tiro ha, e va bene così. Vogliamo parlare di tutti i problemi che crea fuori dal campo? Voglio parlare del fatto che al Liverpool nemmeno più il goal ha trovato ma ha collezionato soltanto presenze a caso senza concludere nulla? Cioè, davvero mi state difendendo Balotelli calciatore?



Problemi fuori dal campo al Milan ? Ad esempio ?


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

non dico che sia un acquisto sensato , questo no , pero' se dalla panchina , all'occorrenza ,vedo alzare matri penso che non succedera' nulla a meno che non gli sbatta addosso un pallone.... se vedo alzarsi balotelli magari qualcosa di piu' pericoloso accade.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 50 pagine di topic in poco più di 12 ore. Su internet e nelle trasmissioni calcistiche non si parla d'altro.
> 
> Hanno fatto bingo. Balotelli azzera Ibra sotto il profilo mediatico. Nessuno parlerà più del fallimento nella trattativa Ibrahimovic.




A me sembra che il 90% dei tifosi stia richiedendo un centrocampista di qualità altro che ibra.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> non dico che sia un acquisto sensato , questo no , pero' se dalla panchina , all'occorrenza ,vedo alzare matri penso che non succedera' nulla a meno che non gli sbatta addosso un pallone.... *se vedo alzarsi balotelli magari qualcosa di piu' pericoloso accade.*



Sì, litigio con l'avversario o con l'arbitro, gesto ai tifosi ed espulsione. Sicuramente qualcosa di più pericoloso accade, sì.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bello rigirarsi la frittata. Vogliamo parlare di tutte le partite in cui ha camminato, senza fare un accidente? Però ha segnato tirando ogni tanto, perché soltanto il tiro ha, e va bene così. Vogliamo parlare di tutti i problemi che crea fuori dal campo? Voglio parlare del fatto che al Liverpool nemmeno più il goal ha trovato ma ha collezionato soltanto presenze a caso senza concludere nulla? Cioè, davvero mi state difendendo Balotelli calciatore?



Sante parole. Sto leggendo cose assurde.Come si fa a difenderlo? Qualunque aspetto si analizzi è indifendibile. Boh,veramente un'operazione folle... Ma poi io ieri ero fuori e mi sono persa un passaggio:da dove è spuntata questa trattativa lampo? Di solito ci mettono mesi e mesi anche per un prestito e ora sto paracarro viene fuori come un fungo dal nulla?


----------



## O Animal (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbe Animà, se me lo difendi pure tu getto la spugna, sto combattendo contro i mulini a vento... si è impegnato talmente tanto che a Liverpool non lo vogliono più vedere.



Haha.. Nessuna difesa.. È solo come l'ho visto giocare a Liverpool... Ma forse ne ho viste poche... Certo che se Rodgers si aspettava di trovare in lui il nuovo Suarez si era preso una bella balla la sera prima..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Problemi fuori dal campo al Milan ? Ad esempio ?


No al Milan, in generale, non sviamo il discorso, perché tu prendi Balotelli, non prendi Balotelli al Milan.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Sante parole. Sto leggendo cose assurde.Come si fa a difenderlo? Qualunque aspetto si analizzi è indifendibile. Boh,veramente un'operazione folle... Ma poi io ieri ero fuori e mi sono persa un passaggio:da dove è spuntata questa trattativa lampo? Di solito ci mettono mesi e mesi anche per un prestito e ora sto paracarro viene fuori come un fungo dal nulla?



Se vedi il sondaggio in Bar Milan siamo già a una dozzina d'utenti favorevoli. Comunque niente, mi sono svegliato anch'io stamane che era quasi tutto fatto. Così, dal nulla. Mentre per prendere quelli buoni ci vogliono mesi.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì, litigio con l'avversario o con l'arbitro, gesto ai tifosi ed espulsione. Sicuramente qualcosa di più pericoloso accade, sì.



ma , calcisticamente parlando , tu preferisci matri e cerci ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Haha.. Nessuna difesa.. È solo come l'ho visto giocare a Liverpool... Ma forse ne ho viste poche... Certo che se Rodgers si aspettava di trovare in lui il nuovo Suarez si era preso una bella balla la sera prima..


Pensavo c'entrasse qualche statistica  e comunque fidati, hai visto male...


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Haha.. Nessuna difesa.. È solo come l'ho visto giocare a Liverpool... Ma forse ne ho viste poche... Certo che se Rodgers si aspettava di trovare in lui il nuovo Suarez si era preso una bella balla la sera prima..



Splendidi unchained.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quindi se un attaccante segna 38 gol su punizione e zero su azione è mediocre?



È un fenomenale specialista di calci da fermo,ma come attaccante sei mediocre se non la strusci mai su azione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ma , calcisticamente parlando , tu preferisci matri e cerci ?


Sì.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Anche Suma ha confermato


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ma , calcisticamente parlando , tu preferisci matri e cerci ?



Come riserve assolutamente sì. Matri alla Juventus ha dimostrato di fare più che bene come riserva. Balotelli è tra tre anni un ex calciatore che cammina per il campo e fa bambinate fuori.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anche Suma ha confermato



Che arriva?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: Milan e Liverpool stanno lavorando, vogliono chiudere l'operazione in giornata. Balotelli potrebbe già domani svolgere le visite mediche.
Si lavora per portare Balotelli al Milan con ingaggio pagato a metà dai rossoneri e dai reds. Si cerca anche di trovare l'accordo per il futuro riscatto.

*


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan e Liverpool stanno lavorando, vogliono chiudere l'operazione in giornata. Balotelli potrebbe già domani svolgere le visite mediche.
> Si lavora per portare Balotelli al Milan con ingaggio pagato a metà dai rossoneri e dai reds. Si cerca anche di trovare l'accordo per il futuro riscatto.
> 
> *



Sarà 12 milioni il riscatto. Venduto a 22, giusto?


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come riserve assolutamente sì. Matri alla Juventus ha dimostrato di fare più che bene come riserva. Balotelli è tra tre anni un ex calciatore che cammina per il campo e fa bambinate fuori.



mi hai parlato solo di matri , ed alla juve tra l'altro.

in queste ultime apparizioni , matri , ha dimostrato che non sa neanche stoppare un pallone e quindi non lo reputo un sostituto di una qualsiasi delle nostre punte.

discorso diverso per cerci perche' non essendo una punta , ma un'ala , non riesce nemmeno a fare un cross decente o a saltare l'uomo .

per come la vedo io sono 2 giocatori assolutamente inutili nella nostra squadra.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì.



Io no perche per Matri e Cerci la maglia del Milan pesa 500kg..


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sì e cosa facciamo la collezione di attaccanti?
> Bacca, Luiz adriano, Matri, Cerci, Balotelli, Ibra, Niang, Menez.
> 8 attaccanti per due posti?
> Mettiamo che riusciamo a liberarci di Matri e Cerci sono comunque 6 attaccanti per due posti ed avendo solo campionato e coppa italia sono troppi.


niang e menez e' gia' molto se giocheranno a gennaio
siamo contati
ora se non giocano i titolari vi vanno bene matri cerci 1 gol in 2 al milan , ripeto 1 gol in 2 amichevoli comprese , contenti voi


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io no perche per Matri e Cerci la maglia del Milan pesa 500kg..



E preferisci uno che nemmeno prova a mettersela?


----------

